# Erster Eindruck von The Elder Srolls Online



## coroc (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin grade auf gamestar.de auf ein Artikel über das erste Spielerlebniss von The Elder Scrolls Online gestoßen. 

Gamestar hatte die Möglichkeit TES Online anzuspielen. 

Anders als in typischen MMO gibt es keine  Questhub-Ortschaften, in welchen man die Quests bekommt, sondern ein in TES typische "Durch die Gegend laufen und Quest bekommen", welches ein Pendeln zwischen Ort und Umland unnötiig machen. Wie auch in den Single Player Elder Scrolls verpasst man einen Großteil an Spielspaß, wenn man stur der Questreihe folgt, also: Es lohnt sich Höhlen und Festungegn zu erforschen.
Es gibt auch Gruppenquests, bei denen nicht der Erste Schlag zählt, sondern sondern die Beute und die gesammelte Erfahrung wird aufgeteilt. Es gibt auch noch sammel Ques, wie Sammle 20 Plazen davon oder Besorge 10 Wolspelze. Diese sollen alleridngs nicht mehr so häufig vorkommen.

Das Kampfsystem ist, wie in skyrim in Echtzeit. Das Problem ist nur, dass Monster Powerattacken zu langsam ausführen, sodass man diese recht leicht besiegen kann.

Von der Grafik her ist TES Online ziemlich dicht an skyrim (vgl. Bilder in Quelle). Außerdem gibt es eine aus älteren Elder Scroll-Teilen übliche Egoperspektive und die freie GEstaltbarkit des Charakters.

Ich denke, es ist ein guter Schritt, mal was neues, mit dem typischen Elder Scrolls flair. Mal gucken, was es wird 

Quelle: The Elder Scrolls Online - Angespielt: Unser Ersteindruck und neue Screenshots - News - GameStar.de


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2012)

Wird das F2P? Klingt recht interessant.


----------



## coroc (23. Oktober 2012)

ICh weiß es nicht, hoffe es aber...


----------



## DaStash (23. Oktober 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Ich bin grade auf gamestar.de auf ein Artikel über das erste Spielerlebniss von The Elder Scrolls Online gestoßen.
> 
> Gamestar hatte die Möglichkeit TES Online anzuspielen.
> 
> ...



Schade, schade, schade. Ich finde ein Mmorpg und Echtzeit-Kampfsystem passen einfach nicht zusammen. Hätte ein tolles Online-Rollenspiel werden können aber das ist für mich ein No-Go.

MfG


----------



## Predi (23. Oktober 2012)

> ICh weiß es nicht, hoffe es aber...



Da fehlt das *Ironie off*, ansonsten bin auch mal sehr gespannt wie es letztendlich werden wird.


----------



## kero81 (23. Oktober 2012)

Oh bitte kein F2P! Dann wirds auch nen Shop geben und dann wirds doof.


----------



## codevoid (23. Oktober 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Oh bitte kein F2P! Dann wirds auch nen Shop geben und dann wirds doof.


 
Recht hast du 
Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht allzu viel kostet, falls es denn was kostet.
Habe nämlich keine Lust monatlich zu bezahlen wie ein Irrer.


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin für F2P. Ansonsten Spiel ich das nicht. Muss ja nicht P2W sein. Bei LOL funktioniert F2P ja auch bestens. Warum also nicht auch bei nem Rollenspiel...


----------



## der-ritze (23. Oktober 2012)

Monatlich bezahlen kommt bei mir nicht in die Tüte.
Aber ansich würde ich es gerne zocken, mal gespannt wie es vertrieben wird.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Oktober 2012)

Naja da muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, es wird so oder so Free 2 Play wenn auch nicht gleich zu Anfang. Ein paar Monate nach Release wird es heißen "wir haben uns was anderes erhofft",  Abozahlen wie Wow wird es nie haben. Jetzt wird natürlich gleich einer kommen und sagen:"das weißt du doch garnicht ?"  Und doch ich weiß es, die Vergangenheit hat es ja gezeigt und das so oft, die letzten die ihr Geld ausm Fenster geschmissen haben waren EA mit Star Wars.


----------



## matty2580 (24. Oktober 2012)

SWTOR würde ich da noch nicht abschreiben...^^
Das f2p Modell könnte SWTOR gut wiederbeleben, wenn es klug eingesetzt wird.
Und WoW hat schon durch GW2 große Konkurrenz. Die Spiele unterscheiden sich sehr, aber rein von den Verkaufszahlen kommt GW2 langsam dicht ran. GW2 ist ja seit Wochen oben in den Top 10 der Verkäufe, und wird bestimmt noch lange in der Top 10 bleiben.

Als Fan von The Elder Scrolls freue ich mich natürlich auf dieses Game.
Hoffentlich wird es gut. Zu oft wurde ich in letzter Zeit enttäuscht. Bis auf GW2 war dieses Jahr nichts dabei für mich....


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Oktober 2012)

Wow hat durch Gw 2 keine Konkurenz weil Blizzard mehr verdient mit Wow und mehr Content bringen können und das auch noch so wie die das wollen. Das kann Arenanet nicht weil die keine Abonennten haben. Damit ein MMO gut ist so wie Wow brauch es ein Bezahlsystem, keine Schmiede der Welt kann ein gutes MMO machen welches mit Wow konkuriert ohne Abosystem, das ist nicht möglich.


----------



## matty2580 (24. Oktober 2012)

Arena-Net bringt aktuell gerade guten Content:

Guild Wars 2: Halloween-Event "Der Schatten des verrückten Königs" gestartet

Und das obwohl Arena-Net noch andere Sorgen hat. Durch die hohen Userzahlen laufen die Server immer noch recht instabil.
GW 2 beweist dass ein MMORPG auch ohne monatliches Bezahlsystem funktionieren kann. Einnahmen generiert GW 2 zusätzlich über den Shop.
Dabei ist es aber vollwertig ohne Shop spielbar. Dazu kommt, dass Arena-Net sehr auf das Auktionshaus aufpasst. Bot-Farmer werden sofort gebannt, und Gold hat hier noch einen Wert. Das ist in WoW ganz anders. Gold ist da schon fast inflationär und es gibt Unmassen an Bot-Usern....

Wenn The Elder Scrolls Online sich ein Beispiel an GW 2 nimmt, steht einem Erfolg nichts mehr im Weg....


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Oktober 2012)

Diese Events gibts in Wow dauernd und Zwar zu Ostern, Weihnachten, Neujahr, Thanksgiving, Oktoberfest, Tag der Toten, Haloween, Valentinstag usw. Natürlich kann es funktionieren, nur wird es nie so erfolgreich wie Wow. Ich habe Wow 4 Jahre lang gespielt bis die Luft für mich raus war, in Spielen die erfolgreicher sind gibt es natürlich mehr Bots.Blizzard wird natürlich immer vorgeworfen das die dagegen nichts machen würden aber die Userzahlen von Blizzards Spielen sind einfach größer und deswegen ist die Kritik auch größer.Zumeist auch deswegen das man Blizzards Spiele nur mit Blizzards Spielen vergleichen kann, da die Qualität anderer Schmieden oft nichtmahls ansatzweise dran kommt. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Wow und ein anderem MMO hätte, würde ich Wow wählen und würde dafür bezahlen. Warum ? Weil ich in einem MMO viel Content brauche und den bekommt man nicht ohne Abosystem.  

The Elder Scrolls kann gut werden nur sollten die sich überlegen es anders zu machen als Wow und sie sollten sich überlegen mit welchem System, wenn sie es auf F2P umstellen weiß man ja das die gescheitert sind. Wenn die es von vornerein F2P machen müssen sie eh nicht mehr so viel in die Entwicklung stecken. Der Markt ist voll...


----------



## matty2580 (24. Oktober 2012)

GW 2 ist schon sehr erfolgreich, 2 Millionen Verkäufe bis zum 13.09.12, und bis heute weit oben in den Verkaufs-Charts.
Da ist bestimmt mindestens eine Million dazu gekommen.

Denkst Du wirklich, dass dieses Event das Einzigste sein wird? ^^ GW 2 hat bestimmt kein Contentproblem. 
Eher das Problem, dass es zu erfolgreich ist.

An der Qualität von GW 2 solltest Du nicht zweifeln. Beste Bewertungen in allen Foren und Magazinen...
Und Bot-Farmer versuchen ihr Glück auch in GW 2. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass Arena-Net aktiv dagegen vorgeht.

Ich hoffe sogar, dass The Elder Scrolls Online f2p wird. Bezahlmodelle wie das von WoW sind reine Abzocke, und hoffentlich bald weg vom Markt....


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> GW 2 ist schon sehr erfolgreich, 2 Millionen Verkäufe bis zum 13.09.12, und bis heute weit oben in den Verkaufs-Charts.
> Da ist bestimmt mindesten eine Million dazu gekommen.
> 
> Denkst Du wirklich, dass dieses Event das Einzigste sein wird? ^^ GW 2 hat bestimmt kein Contentproblem.
> ...




Ja im Vergleich zu Wow ist 2 Million ziemlich wenig, mit 3 Millionen nichtmahls 33% der Spieler. Bezahlmodelle sind keine Abzocke sondern waren immer schon fester Bestandteil von MMOS schon seit es MMOS gibt. Das hat auch seine Gründe warum das so ist und zwar Content. Ohne Bezahlmodel kein regelmässiger Content,auch nicht mit Shop es sei den in diesem werden Spielrelevante Sachen verkauft. Wenn dem so ist na dann Hallelujah...


----------



## matty2580 (24. Oktober 2012)

Na ja....also die Verkäufe von MoP sind noch deutlich unter den von GW 2.
Schaue einfach mal bei VGCharts rein.
Und Blizzard schleppt viele "Leichen" mit sich herum.

2 Millionen waren es vor einem Monat. Wie geschrieben, da sind noch viele Verkäufe dazu gekommen.
Und da GW 2 noch weit oben in den Verkaufs Charts ist, kommen auch noch viele Verkäufe dazu.
Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn GW 2 bald die 4 Millionen-Grenze erreicht.
Content kommt bei GW 2 auch ohne Bezahlmodell regelmäßig dazu. Das war selbst in GW schon so gewesen.
Nur ist GW 2 viel erfolgreicher, so dass jetzt noch schneller neuer Content dazu kommt.
Deine Behauptung, dass regelmäßiger Content nur per monatlichen Kosten möglich ist, wiederlegt Arena-Net mit GW 2.
Der Shop in GW 2 ist eine reine Option. Trotzdem funktioniert das Konzept. Die Leute geben freiwillig Geld aus, selbst wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muss.

*Edit*: Da das schon der 2. offtopic Post ist, antworte ich zum letzten Mal hier. Das ist doch kein Contentwettbewerb....^^
Nochmal, GW 2 hat kein Contentproblem. So schnell wird es den Spielern da nicht langweilig. Es hat auch ganz andere Schwerpunkte als WoW.
GW 2 wird nicht allen Spielern gefallen, genau so wie WoW nicht allen gefällt. Mich z.B. kannst Du mit WoW jagen...xD
f2p soll ja angeblich die Zukunft sein, wenn man den News dazu hier glauben soll. Wenn schon, dann finde ich das Modell von Arena-Net sehr gut. Ganz f2p ist es ja nicht. GW 2 kostet ja nicht wenig. Vielleicht nehmen sich die Macher von The Elder Scrolls Online daran ein Beispiel?


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Oktober 2012)

Die Verkäufe von Wow interessieren garnicht, alleine nach einem Monat ohne Verkaufszahlen von Mop kann Blizzard 3 mal so viel Content bringen wie Arenanet.


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. Oktober 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verkäufe von Wow interessieren garnicht, alleine nach einem Monat ohne Verkaufszahlen von Mop kann Blizzard 3 mal so viel Content bringen wie Arenanet.



Was sie aber nicht tun weil WoW gerade eine Bruchlandung hinlegt. Content ist natürlich noch größer als bei GW2, wobei die meisten Sachen bereits obsolet sind. Ist aber auch der einzige Vorteil, den WoW noch hat. In allen anderen Disziplinen ist GW2 haushoch überlegen und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Anet aufholt. Qualität ist nämlich ein herausstehendes Merkmal dort, womit Blizzard in letzter Zeit ja nicht glänzen konnte.


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2012)

Naja also wenn GW2 immer noch genauso instanziert wie GW1 ist hinkt der Vergleich zu einem "echten" Mmorpg. Ich beziehe mich dabei persönlich auf EQ2.

Im Übrigen ist die reine Quantität nicht zwangsläufig ein Indikator für ein gutes Spiel. Ich persönlich finde z. B. EQ2 ansprechnder und wesentlich umfangreicher als WOW und dennoch haben sie weit weniger Spielerzahlen.

MfG


----------



## plaGGy (24. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Was sie aber nicht tun weil WoW gerade eine Bruchlandung hinlegt. Content ist natürlich noch größer als bei GW2, wobei die meisten Sachen bereits obsolet sind. Ist aber auch der einzige Vorteil, den WoW noch hat. In allen anderen Disziplinen ist GW2 haushoch überlegen und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Anet aufholt. Qualität ist nämlich ein herausstehendes Merkmal dort, womit Blizzard in letzter Zeit ja nicht glänzen konnte.



Das liegt vermutlich im Auge des Betrachters.
Als neutraler Mensch, der von WoW gelangweilt war habe ich GW2 angespielt und es war gut, aber nicht fesselnd. Das Spiel suggeriert eine Fülle von Optionen die aber, wie in WoW auch, nicht vorhanden waren.
Die tollen Events in den Gebieten waren idR immer ähnlich Natur, ich habs eher als schlechtes Tank-And-Spank erlebt, (das zugegebnermaßen fett inszeniert war) da sind mir 1-2 knackige Bosse doch lieber an denen ich mir 1-2 Wochen die Zähne auswipe.
Zudem hab ich die Gebiete in GW2 irgendwie als leer empfunden, ich konnte mir nicht helfen, aber ich hab nur vereinzelt anderen Chars gesehen, hat sich weniger wie ein MMO angefühlt, eher wie ein gutes SP-Spiel (was ja nicht schlecht ist).
Natürlich hat GW2 nun den Nimbus des neuen und anderen Spiels. Aber WoW hat sich bisher über 7 jahre gehalten und das mit einer Hochzahl an Spielern. Auf die Frage ob es gut ist oder nicht, muss man nicht antworten, wenn es ******* wäre würden die Leute es nicht spielen.
Es ist vll nur für einige nicht das richtige Spiel.

Hier nun Abo zu kritisieren und F2p zu loben ist mAn Mist.
Nur über Abo wird ein stetiger Content garantiert, über F2p nur wenn die leute kaufen müssen und wollen.
Aber mal ehrlich, geben sagen wir mal 3 Mio GW2 im Monat ALLE 12€ im Shop aus?
Wenn ja, dann könnten sie auch gleich Bezahlmodell drauß machen und damit die Suggestion, das F2p billiger ist, kippen. Denn aus Erfahrung weiß ich, das man in F2p shops oft mehr Geld lässt, weil man kleinere Transaktionen abschließt die nicht direkt ins Geld fallen, als bei nem festen Abo; frei nach dem Motto "Hier mal 3€ ,hier mal 4€ und nochmal 5€"
Wenn es um die Menge an Geld geht die für Content zur Verfügung steht, dann ist das Abo IMMER besser und das beweißt nun WoW seit gut 7 Jahren.

Ob sich F2P wirklich lohnt, muss sich erst noch beweisen, ich würde ein Halloween event, nicht als zusätzlichen Content bezeichnen. Davon gibts in WoW in jedem Monat ein Event mit dem man sich alleine ne Woche aufhalten kann.

Ich seh auch Elder Scrolls Online eher skeptisch, klingt für mich eher wie ein FLopp wie SWTOR; das einfach nicht intelligent designt war.
Man kann über WoW viel sagen, aber es hat einige Dinge richtiger gemacht wie alte MMos und die sollte man dann auch kopieren, Das AH war in TOR eine Katastrophe, die Eingabe-Verzögerung ebenso genauso wie die Laufwegen von teilweise 5 Minuten gehören einfach in die MMO-Vergangenheit.
Ich denke nicht das sich Bethesda das antun sollte. Abern aja sie machen es vermutlich sowieso. Wird aber nicht mehr werden wie ein Nischenprodukt. Es wird F2p werden, bzw kurz nach Release dann sein.


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. Oktober 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Hier nun Abo zu kritisieren und F2p zu loben ist mAn Mist.
> Nur über Abo wird ein stetiger Content garantiert, über F2p nur wenn die leute kaufen müssen und wollen.


Das ist natürlich Quatsch, ein Blick auf GW1 und das Gegenteil ist erwiesen.
GW1: Kostenlose Contentupdates; alle 6 Monate (das war der Plan) große, zu kaufende Erweiterungen. Wer kein Bock auf entsprechende neue Kontinente hatte, konnte kostenfrei weiterzocken, auch jetzt noch. Kosmetische Dinge dann später über Ingameshop kaufbar.

WoW: Wenn man überhaupt spielen will, ob mehr Content oder nicht, musste man monatlich einen nicht gerade kleinen Geldbetrag zahlen. Erweiterungen kosten nochmal obendrauf.

Jetzt sag du nochmal, Abomodelle sind besser weil der Käufer zur Zahlung gezwungen wird. xD

Edit: Wobei ich sagen muss, bei F2P bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber das Zahlungsmodell von GW1 und 2 (B2P) ist dem von WoW auf jeden Fall überlegen finde ich.


----------



## plaGGy (24. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Quatsch, ein Blick auf GW1 und das Gegenteil ist erwiesen.
> GW1: Kostenlose Contentupdates; alle 6 Monate (das war der Plan) große, zu kaufende Erweiterungen. Wer kein Bock auf entsprechende neue Kontinente hatte, konnte kostenfrei weiterzocken, auch jetzt noch. Kosmetische Dinge dann später über Ingameshop kaufbar.
> 
> WoW: Wenn man überhaupt spielen will, ob mehr Content oder nicht, musste man monatlich einen nicht gerade kleinen Geldbetrag zahlen. Erweiterungen kosten nochmal obendrauf.
> ...



Versteh erstmal was ich geschrieben habe:
ich habe gesagt, das es bei F2p nur was neues gibt wenn sich genügend Dumme finden, die den anderen das Spiel finanzieren - über den Shop. Und das diese dummen dann meist mehr im Ingame-Shop über Microtransaktion liegen lassen als sie monatlich für WoW zahlen würden. Ich kenne alleine genug Leute, die GW 1 und GW 2 gespielt haben und mehr Geld im Ingame-Shop ausgegeben haben als ich in meiner kompletten WoW-Laufbahn an Abo-Gebühren bezahlt habe.
Das sind btw die gleichen, die sich dafür feiern, das sie ja F2p spielen und die dummen Leute die monatlich immer noch zahlen echt arm dran sind. Verkehrte Welt ...

Und über den Content in GW1 kann ich stundenlang diskutieren, da wurden mir ja Geschichten erzählt, wo ich nicht wusste, wie die Leute dies mir aufgetischt haben da selbst dran glauben konnten.
Es ist kostenlos spielbar, ja aber manchmal glaube ich das die Leute den Content doch ganz schön überschätzt haben der geboten wurde.

ich uinterscheide nun nicht nach B2P und F2p sonder nur noch Abo oder Ingameshop (F2P).

Und selbstverständlich ist das System WoW überlegen, aber nur für denjenigen der nichts zahlt nur auf kosten der anderen lebt. Wenn in GW2 keiner zahlen würde. was möglich wäre, dann würde die Großzügikeit vom Entwickler innerhalb weniger Wochen enden. Und zwar mir den ersten Serverabschaltungen. Macht euch da mal bitte keine Illusionen. Die halten das Spiel auch nur solange am Leben wie es sich lohnt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. Oktober 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Versteh erstmal was ich geschrieben habe:
> ich habe gesagt, das es bei F2p nur was neues gibt wenn sich genügend Dumme finden, die den anderen das Spiel finanzieren - über den Shop. Und das diese dummen dann meist mehr im Ingame-Shop über Microtransaktion liegen lassen als sie monatlich für WoW zahlen würden. Ich kenne alleine genug Leute, die GW 1 und GW 2 gespielt haben und mehr Geld im Ingame-Shop ausgegeben haben als ich in meiner kompletten WoW-Laufbahn an Abo-Gebühren bezahlt habe.
> Das sind btw die gleichen, die sich dafür feiern, das sie ja F2p spielen und die dummen Leute die monatlich immer noch zahlen echt arm dran sind. Verkehrte Welt ...
> 
> ...


 
Du musst verstehen, dass deine Argumentation bezüglich GW2 trotzdem falsch ist, denn 
1. WoW lässt sich Monate bezahlen, WoW lässt sich zusätzlich die Erweiterungen extra bezahlen, WoW lässt sich zusätzlich über den Ingameshop bezahlen
und
2. Guild Wars 2 ist nicht F2P, es gibt niemanden, der auf Kosten anderer spielt (Hacker mal ausgenommen).


----------



## matty2580 (24. Oktober 2012)

PlaGGy, Dir gefällt GW nicht. Das ist ja auch nicht schlimm.
Aber einen Contentmangel hat GW 2 definitiv nicht. Das ist Quatsch.

Dein Ding ist da eher WoW, wenn ich dass aus Deinen Posts so herauslese.
Der Shop in GW 2 ist definitiv eine Option. Na klar geben da Leute teilweise relativ viel Geld aus.
Der Unterschied zum Abo-Modell ist aber, dass sie das freiwillig machen.
Ich war auch so verrückt, und habe mir in Path of Exile das Paket für 50 Dollar geholt, weil ich unbedingt den Kiwi haben wollte...

Fakt ist, GW 2 ist sehr erfolgreich im Moment. Ein Ende der guten Verkaufszahlen ist noch nicht absehbar.
Das Spiel ist sehr gut geworden. Und das im Moment noch ungewöhnliche Modell (b2p) von Arena-Net trägt dazu mit bei.
Bleibe Du ruhig bei WoW, und habe dort Spass. Mich kann man mit WoW jagen. Im Moment sind viele Spieler mit GW 2 sehr glücklich....


----------



## plaGGy (24. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Du musst verstehen, dass deine Argumentation bezüglich GW2 trotzdem falsch ist, denn
> 1. WoW lässt sich Monate bezahlen, WoW lässt sich zusätzlich die Erweiterungen extra bezahlen, WoW lässt sich zusätzlich über den Ingameshop bezahlen
> und
> 2. Guild Wars 2 ist nicht F2P, es gibt niemanden, der auf Kosten anderer spielt (Hacker mal ausgenommen).


 
Und wie glaubst du finanzieren sie die Server, die Entwickler usw?
Über Spenden? Glühweinverkäufe auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?
Was meinst du warum soviele Spiele oft bereits nach Monaten eingestellt/zusammengestrichen werden und nur bei Blizzard und wenigen anderen noch ALLES läuft?
Weil sie 1. immer noch Spiele verkaufen, 2. Lizenzen haben die sie ausnutzen und 3. an den Spielen ingame verdienen.
GW ist mit HdRO und 1-2 anderen reinen F2P das einzige was sich halten kann, 1. weils durchaus Qualitäten hat und 2. weil es genug SPieler hat die es über den Ingameshop finanzieren und damit auch die Gametime der anderen Mitbezahlen.


Wie gesagt, ich bin kein Typ für GW. Und ich glaube auch das es genug gibt denen es gefällt. Vor allem die alten GW1-Hasen sollten doch ihre Freunde dran haben und das ist auch gut so. 
Aber nochmal klargestellt:
GW2 ist kein reines B2P. Das sind Singleplayerspiele, oder Sachen wie Sc2/Dawn of War2 usw. wo ich nichtmal zahlen KANN auch wenn ich wöllte.
GW2 zielt eindeutig darauf ab mit dem Shop den benötigten Umsatz/Gewinn zu erwirtschaften um die Server am Leben zu erhalten und neuen Content zu entwickeln. Alles andere ist Irrglaube.
Und die Server wären schneller dicht als du gucken kannst wenn keiner im Ingameshop kaufen würde bzw zumindest würde der neue COntent ausbleiben.

Ich verteufel das System nicht, ich sage nur das es im Grunde etwas  ist, das auf die Dummheit und Eitelkeit der Leute aufbaut. Wie sovieles  in dieser Welt.
Klar ist es freiwillig, aber ich bitte euch... Wenn  in einem Test einer das Abo verteufelt, aber dann in nem Nebensatz sagt,  er hat bereits für 30€im Ingameshop gekauft (in den ersten 2. Wochen)  dann ist das einfach nur schwachsinnig und einseitig (war es AngryJoe? oder Gametrailers, keiner Ahnung iein englisches Videoreview jedenfalls)
Man muss nun unterscheiden  zwischen freiwillig für Mounts etc, wie Blizzard und größtenteils auch  GW, und zwischen EXP-Boost, Gold, Itemwürfe usw wie es in vielen anderen  Spielen ist. Da hat GW durchaus einen Punkt verdient, den ich auch  gelten lasse.
Wer wirklich nichts kauft und nur spielt, der kann  gerne Sagen Abo ist Abzocke, aber das sind eher die Minderheit, die  Mehrheit steckt genug Geld in das Microtransaktionsystem um die Server am Leben zu erhalten und die Entwickler weiterzubezahlen.
 Und damit ist jeder der es spielt und nicht zahlt Nutznieser derjenigen die monatlich 20-30€ im Shop lassen.


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2012)

Leute, ein monatliches Bezahlsysstem bei einem funktionierenden, wirtschaftlich gesunden Mmorpg, erzeugt ein Vielfaches an Content eines F2P Mmorpg´s oder Vergleichbares wie GW.
Das bezieht sich sowohl auf die Größe der Welt als auch auf die inhaltliche Tiefe und Menge. GW ist als bestes Beispiel bei Weitem nicht so umfangreich wie EQ2. Da sind jetzt mittlerweile 7 Add On´s rausgekommen, 3-4 Adventurepacks und wöchentliche Contentupdates sowie zahlreiche größere Updates mehrmals im Jahr. 

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. Oktober 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Und wie glaubst du finanzieren sie die Server, die Entwickler usw?
> Über Spenden? Glühweinverkäufe auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt?
> Was meinst du warum soviele Spiele oft bereits nach Monaten eingestellt/zusammengestrichen werden und nur bei Blizzard und wenigen anderen noch ALLES läuft?
> Weil sie 1. immer noch Spiele verkaufen, 2. Lizenzen haben die sie ausnutzen und 3. an den Spielen ingame verdienen.
> ...


 Komisch, dass GW1 nicht sofort dicht gemacht hat, denn kaum einer hat das gespielt und es gab auch erst ganz zum Schluss einen Ingameshop. Glaube kaum, dass Server, Entwickler und Content da mit Glühweinverkäufen gemacht wurde. Oder glaubst du, die bisher etwa 135mio € bei GW2 wurden gespendet und fließen nicht in die Entwicklung von GW2? Ich bitte dich...
Du kannst es drehen, wie du willst: B2P ist das Modell der Wahl, die absolute Mehrzahl der Spieler würde monatlich NICHT zahlen und genau darum war Anet auch erfolgreich, trotz des Molochs der da WoW heißt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. Oktober 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Leute, ein monatliches Bezahlsysstem bei einem funktionierenden, wirtschaftlich gesunden Mmorpg, erzeugt ein Vielfaches an Content eines F2P Mmorpg´s oder Vergleichbares wie GW.
> Das bezieht sich sowohl auf die Größe der Welt als auch auf die inhaltliche Tiefe und Menge. GW ist als bestes Beispiel bei Weitem nicht so umfangreich wie EQ2. Da sind jetzt mittlerweile 7 Add On´s rausgekommen, 3-4 Adventurepacks und wöchentliche Contentupdates sowie zahlreiche größere Updates mehrmals im Jahr.
> 
> MfG


 GW ist auch kein MMO. Mal davon ab bedeutet monatliches Bezahlsystem nicht gleich Vielfaches an Content, sonst wäre Lineage 2 aus Contentsicht weitaus komplexer als z.B. World of Warcraft.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Oktober 2012)

Als TES-Fan werd Ich es auf jeden Fall mal antesten. Ich hoffe, man kommt auch in Regionen, die man in den bisherigen Teilen nicht bereisen konnte. Das wäre doch sehr sehr interessant.


----------



## plaGGy (25. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Komisch, dass GW1 nicht sofort dicht gemacht hat, denn kaum einer hat das gespielt und es gab auch erst ganz zum Schluss einen Ingameshop. Glaube kaum, dass Server, Entwickler und Content da mit Glühweinverkäufen gemacht wurde. Oder glaubst du, die bisher etwa 135mio € bei GW2 wurden gespendet und fließen nicht in die Entwicklung von GW2? Ich bitte dich...
> Du kannst es drehen, wie du willst: B2P ist das Modell der Wahl, die absolute Mehrzahl der Spieler würde monatlich NICHT zahlen und genau darum war Anet auch erfolgreich, trotz des Molochs der da WoW heißt.



Selbstverständlich ist es das Modell der Wahl , jeder will schließlich maximale Leistung/COntent/Service, für wenig Geld, am besten umsonst. Das liegt in unserer Natur.
Nur funktioniert das leider idR nicht so wie wir es gerne hätten.
Ein Großteil der Erlöse aus dem Verkauf gehen erstmal wieder zurück an Geldgeber und decken die Ausgaben der Entwicklung, der Rest wird dann in kurzfristig verfügbaren Content und eventuell verbesserter Serverstruktur gesteckt. Und was kommt dann?
Richtig, erstmal nichts mehr, es seiden die Leute kaufen sich Sachen im Ingameshop. Nicht ohne Grund hatte sowohl GW1 wie auch nun GW2 den Shop. In GW1 kam er btw zu einer Zeit, wo absehbar war, das die laufenden Kosten eventuell nicht mehr zu decken sind.
Nur mal als beispiel: SWTOR, da hat meines Wissens nach einer der Entwickler selbst gesagt, das sie rund 1,5 Mio Abos brauchen und wirklich sicher planen zu können, da ziehen wir nun mal die üblichen 10-15% Überschussrechnung ab und sind somit bei rund 1,3 Mio. Abos und SWTor war wesentlich kleiner als WoW. am Release in etwa die Größe von GW2
Ich will hier jetzt keinen Vergleich von GW2 und WoW oder TOR mehr ziehen. Ich mag WoW, nicht alles aber vieles. Ich mochte auch einiges an GW2 und ich werde es vermutlich wieder spielen, irgendwann, zu Weihnachten, zu Ostern keine Ahnung, ich mochte auch TOR, das Feeling, die Umsetzung der persönlichen Storyline, die Klassen usw.
ich sage nur, das GW2 mit an 100% grenzender Sicherheit nicht als reines B2P geplant ist, sondern sich über Microtransaktion finanzieren will/muss und das ein Abosystem die eindeutig bessere Planungsmöglichkeiten bietet.
Ob das der Mensch nun will oder nicht ist halt komplett irrelevant. Es ist einfach nötig, das man für den laufen Betrieb von Servern, Entwicklern, Techsupport, Contentdesginern usw mehr braucht als nur mal schnell Geld aus dem Verkauf eines SPieles, das bereits Unmengen in der Entwicklung verschlungen hat.
Blizzard kann das btw mit Diablo2, Sc2, Sc1 und auch Wc3 usw machen weil sie eben nen Arsch voll Geld selbst jetzt noch anden Games bekommen und mit WoW eben ein atm immer noch riesige Planungssicherheit genießen, alleine durch die ganzen 3,6 Monate oder Jahresabos.

und nochmal: Ich verteufel kein F2p, das kann funktionieren, aber nur wenn es geug Leute gibt die das System support. Wenn jeder nach dem B2p Motto leben würde, dann wären die Server recht schnell abgeschaltet, bzw der Support mit neuem COntent würde sich extrem in de Länge ziehen.
Das gilt für HDRO, Gw1, GW2, wird auch für SWTOR und ein eventuelles TESO gelten.


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> GW ist auch kein MMO.


Sondern?


> Mal davon ab bedeutet monatliches Bezahlsystem nicht gleich Vielfaches an Content, sonst wäre Lineage 2 aus Contentsicht weitaus komplexer als z.B. World of Warcraft.


In der Regel ist das aber so. Vergleich doch mal den Startcontent von solchen spielen und wie stark dieser gewachsen ist. Da fällt einfach auf das gut funktionierende ABO Mmorpg´s nicht schon von anfang an mehr Content als ihre f2p Varianten boten, sondern dass dieser eben auch im Laufe der Zeit enorm angewachsen ist. Ist ja auch nur all zu logisch, kann man doch mit den monatlichen Einnahmen wesentlich mehr Entwickler bezahlen, welche nichts anderes machen als regelmaßig content zu generieren.

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon kann man gute Entwickler bezahlen, nicht jeder Entwickler lässt sich nen mickriges Gehalt zuweisen, auch wenn oft gesagt wird das man da keine Wahl hat.


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon kann man gute Entwickler bezahlen, nicht jeder Entwickler lässt sich nen mickriges Gehalt zuweisen, auch wenn oft gesagt wird das man da keine Wahl hat.


Ja und man kann das noch anders sehen, in dem man einfach die monatlichen Kosten auf die gespielte Zeit runterbricht. Ich lag da in meiner aktiven Phase bei gerade mal 3-4 Stunden pro Woche, was nicht viel ist. Was bedeutet das ich pro Monat knapp 16 Stunden gespielt habe, macht also nicht einmal 1€ pro gespielte Stunde. Das ist ein Wert den so gut wie kein Singleplayerspiel erreicht. Von daher sehe ich das Problem in der monatlichen Bezahlung nicht, sondern nur die Vorteile wie massig neuer Content und i. d. R. dadurch auch eine höhere Spieltiefe.

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. Oktober 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> ...


 Wie gesagt, B2P ist nicht F2P, wo du mit deiner Aussage evtl Recht hast, obwohl der Markt ja etwas anderes sagt. Anet hat mit GW1 gezeigt, dass man ein Spiel auch ohne monatliche Kosten und ohne Shop (der kam erst viel später, nachdem keine Erweiterungen mehr angekündigt sondern die Arbeit auf GW2 verlagert wurde) stetig mit großen Updates (jede Erweiterung etwa die Größe des Hauptspiels) versorgen kann und nebenbei noch Geld macht. Jeder, der es spielt, bezahlt einen nicht kleinen Retailpreis, einmal. Damit ist die Entwicklung für die nächsten Monate auf jeden Fall gesichtert. Ihr seid einem Irrglauben verfallen wenn ihr behauptet, monatliche Zahlungen garantieren die schnellsten und größten Contentupdates. Blizzard hat mit WoW und D3 bewiesen, dass es nicht darum geht, mit den Umsätzen Content schneller generieren zu können, sondern sich mehr Geld in die eigene Tasche stopfen zu können. 

Wie Anet sich den Serverbetrieb leisten konnte? Ganz einfach: Ohne monatliche Kosten ist der Entwickler immer im Zugzwang, zügig neue Erweiterungen bereitzustellen, die einen großen Preis rechtfertigen. Wer das dann spielen möchte, muss eben nochmal 40€ zahlen. Anders kommt kein Geld rein, es muss fleissig weiter entwickelt werden. Bei WoW Kaufst du dir das Spiel für teuer Geld und bezahlst dann jeden Monat für etwas, was Anet geschafft kostenlos nebenbei bereitzustellen. Updates kamen garantiert nicht langsamer als bei WoW, dafür konnte man aber entscheiden, ob man sie sich holt oder nicht.


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. Oktober 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sondern?


ein CORPG



DaStash schrieb:


> In der Regel ist das aber so. Vergleich doch mal den Startcontent von  solchen spielen und wie stark dieser gewachsen ist. Da fällt einfach auf  das gut funktionierende ABO Mmorpg´s nicht schon von anfang an mehr  Content als ihre f2p Varianten boten, sondern dass dieser eben auch im  Laufe der Zeit enorm angewachsen ist. Ist ja auch nur all zu logisch,  kann man doch mit den monatlichen Einnahmen wesentlich mehr Entwickler  bezahlen, welche nichts anderes machen als regelmaßig content zu  generieren.


Kann man, macht man aber nicht. Da geht es um Gewinnmaximierung. Ich sehe jedenfalls nicht, wo eine WoW-Erweiterung soviel mehr Content bietet als z.B. eine GW1-Erweiterung, obwohl sie so gesehen mehr als das 4-fache kostet. (Retailpreis+Monatl. Gebühren)

Sry wegen dem Doppelpost


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:
			
		

> ein CORPG
> 
> Kann man, macht man aber nicht. Da geht es um Gewinnmaximierung. Ich sehe jedenfalls nicht, wo eine WoW-Erweiterung soviel mehr Content bietet als z.B. eine GW1-Erweiterung, obwohl sie so gesehen mehr als das 4-fache kostet. (Retailpreis+Monatl. Gebühren)
> 
> Sry wegen dem Doppelpost



Und was ist ein corpg?

Ersten geht es um die Anzahl der add ons, siehe meine Ausführung bezüglich eq2 und zweitens wird abseits der reg. Add ons wesentlich mehr Content zur Verfügung gestellt, auch dazu hatte ich Beispiele gebracht.

MfG


----------



## plaGGy (25. Oktober 2012)

Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich  :
Sieh dir doch mal die Feature an die es im Ingameshop zu kaufen gibt bei GW2... das ist klassisches F2P-Microtransaktion-Modell .
Dazu musst du Gems in vorgefertigten Päckchen kaufen, die dann die Ingamewährung sind, um zu verschleiern wie die echten RM-Kosten für Items sind. Alte und bei jedem F2P-titel genutzte Strategie um mehr Gewinn zu generieren.

Selbst Arenanet sagt, das es sich um Microtransaktion handelt. Ich versteh nicht wie du immer noch behaupten kannst das es reines B2P ist... es ist ein B2P, das nach dem Kauf zu einem F2P wird, es soll sich ergo über den Ingameshop finanzieren -> Das ist F2P
WoW ist ein B2P das nach dem Kauf zu nem Abo-Modell wird und sich damit über monatliche Kosten finanziert, die btw wirklich nicht hoch sind, verglichen mit der zeit die man im Spiel verbringen kann ohne wirklich gelangweilt zu werden.
Der kaufpreis ist nur fällig, weil das Spiel besser und schöner ist das die meisten anderen F2P-titel. Im Grund wird damit der erhöhte Entwicklungsaufwand bezahlt, was absolut legitim ist, denn GW2 sieht grafisch und auch Atmosphärisch schon richtig gut aus.

Und warum die Kritik an D3?
Ist D3 nicht das gleiche wie GW2? Du kaufst es, kannst es ewig spielen ohne einen Cent mehr dafür zu bezahlen. Das sie mitverdeinen das ist alleine Sache der SPieler die sich im RM-AH sachen kaufen, die man sich nichtmal kaufen muss, da man sie mit genügend zeit erspielen KÖNNTE!
bei GW2 kannst du dir aber beispielsweise nicht alles erspielen, weil es einige sachen nur über RM gibt -> Microtransaction-System.


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. Oktober 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich  :


Mache ich mich schon nicht, keine Sorge. 



plaGGy schrieb:


> Sieh dir doch mal die Feature an die es im Ingameshop zu kaufen gibt bei GW2... das ist klassisches F2P-Microtransaktion-Modell .
> Dazu musst du Gems in vorgefertigten Päckchen kaufen, die dann die Ingamewährung sind, um zu verschleiern wie die echten RM-Kosten für Items sind. Alte und bei jedem F2P-titel genutzte Strategie um mehr Gewinn zu generieren.


Garantiert kein klassisches F2P-Microtransactions-Modell, mehr dazu weiter unten. Einzig richtiger Punkt in dieser Aussage: Strategie, um mehr Gewinn zu generieren. Exakt genauso macht es Blizzard mit seinem Shop auch, nur dieser entspricht in Wirklichkeit dem klassischen Modell, nicht Anets Shop.




plaGGy schrieb:


> Selbst Arenanet sagt, das es sich um Microtransaktion handelt. Ich versteh nicht wie du immer noch behaupten kannst das es reines B2P ist... es ist ein B2P, das nach dem Kauf zu einem F2P wird, es soll sich ergo über den Ingameshop finanzieren -> Das ist F2P
> WoW ist ein B2P das nach dem Kauf zu nem Abo-Modell wird und sich damit über monatliche Kosten finanziert, die btw wirklich nicht hoch sind, verglichen mit der zeit die man im Spiel verbringen kann ohne wirklich gelangweilt zu werden.
> Der kaufpreis ist nur fällig, weil das Spiel besser und schöner ist das die meisten anderen F2P-titel. Im Grund wird damit der erhöhte Entwicklungsaufwand bezahlt, was absolut legitim ist, denn GW2 sieht grafisch und auch Atmosphärisch schon richtig gut aus.


Free to Play bedeutet du lädst dir das Spiel runter und kannst es von Anfang bis Ende spielen, ohne jemals einen einzigen Cent zu bezahlen. Ist das bei GW2 so? Nein. Ist GW2 also F2P? Nein.
Ich frage mich, was ihr für Vorstellungen habt, wie teuer so ein Spiel in der Entwicklung ist aber lasst euch gesagt sein, eine viertel Milliarde kostet es nicht. würde eher so auf allerhöchstens 20Mio, vielleicht auch 30Mio schätzen, womit die Entwicklungskosten nach bereits ~450k verkauften Vollpreiskopien LOCKER wieder drin sind, was Anet übrigens eine Woche nach Release um das 4x überschritten hat. Das ist der Unterschied zu F2P. Man ist nicht darauf angewiesen RM-Pay2Win in den Shop zu packen um nicht unterzugehen.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Und warum die Kritik an D3?
> Ist D3 nicht das gleiche wie GW2? Du kaufst es, kannst es ewig spielen ohne einen Cent mehr dafür zu bezahlen. Das sie mitverdeinen das ist alleine Sache der SPieler die sich im RM-AH sachen kaufen, die man sich nichtmal kaufen muss, da man sie mit genügend zeit erspielen KÖNNTE!


D3 habe ich als Beispiel angeführt, dass Blizzard eben nicht das Geld nutzt, was sie damit und dem RMAH eingenommen haben, um Content zu entwickeln. Denn Content ist in D3 so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Pure Cashcow, genauso wie WoW.


plaGGy schrieb:


> bei GW2 kannst du dir aber beispielsweise nicht alles erspielen, weil es einige sachen nur über RM gibt -> Microtransaction-System.


 Falsch, du kannst dir jegliches Item, was es in GW2 gibt, erspielen und das sogar relativ leicht (von den Legendaries mal abgesehen, die etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch nehmen). Und zwar ohne einen Cent auszugeben (von den Anschaffungskosten für das Spiel natürlich abgesehen)



DaStash schrieb:


> Und was ist ein corpg?


Competitive Online Role-Playing Game. Offizielle Bezeichnung von Arenanet, weil der Fokus auf PvP liegt. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ersten geht es um die Anzahl der add ons, siehe meine Ausführung  bezüglich eq2 und zweitens wird abseits der reg. Add ons wesentlich mehr  Content zur Verfügung gestellt, auch dazu hatte ich Beispiele gebracht.


Gut, dann ist EQ2 ein Beweis dafür, dass Monthly Subscriptions auch erfolgreich sein können und GW1 eben der Beweis, dass es selbige mitnichten benötigt, um im gleichen Intervall Content, auch kostenfreien, nachliefern zu können ohne Miese zu machen. Denn GW1 ist immernoch lebendig und wird auch noch weiterentwickelt.


----------



## matty2580 (25. Oktober 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Sieh dir doch mal die Feature an die es im Ingameshop zu kaufen gibt bei GW2... das ist klassisches F2P-Microtransaktion-Modell .
> Dazu musst du Gems in vorgefertigten Päckchen kaufen, die dann die Ingamewährung sind, um zu verschleiern wie die echten RM-Kosten für Items sind. Alte und bei jedem F2P-titel genutzte Strategie um mehr Gewinn zu generieren.


In GW 2 gibt es 2 Währungen, Gold und Edelsteine. Man kann jeder Zeit Gold in Edelsteine tauschen, und umgekehrt.
D.h., dass man sich einfach alles im Shop kaufen kann, wenn man nur genug Gold zur Verfügung hat.....
Und anders als bei WoW hat Gold in GW 2 noch einen echten Wert. Arena-Net passt sehr darauf auf, dass hier keine Inflation entsteht.
Was ist denn 1 Million Gold in WoW? In GW 2 ist das ein Vermögen....


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Bei WoW Kaufst du dir das Spiel für teuer Geld und bezahlst dann jeden Monat für etwas, was Anet geschafft kostenlos nebenbei bereitzustellen. Updates kamen garantiert nicht langsamer als bei WoW, dafür konnte man aber entscheiden, ob man sie sich holt oder nicht


Und genau da hinkt dein Vergleich. Du setzt vorraus, dass der Content gleichgroß ist, was aber defakto bei GW1 und WOW und EQ2 nicht der Fall ist. In einem ABO Mmorpg steck einfach viel mehr Arbeit drin. Warum? Weil durch die monatl. Einnahmen "stetig" Content produziert und der Community zur Verfügung gestellt wird und das geht nur wenn man einen planungssicheren, regelmäßigen Geldeingan hat. Das wiedrum führt einfa<ch zu bedeutend mehr Inhalt und das ist ja auch logisch, denn das ist ja das Ziel der Entwickler, die Kunden möglichst lange an dem Bezahlsystem zu binden und das geht am besten durch viel neuen Content. Von daher kannst du GW und WOW oder gar EQ2 nicht miteinander vergleichen, alleine auf Grund des unterschieldichen Bezahlmodells und der damit einhergehenden Menge an content.

Anders rum gefragt, zeig mir mal ein reines f2p Spiel, was vom Umfang und und vom Spielinhalt an EQ2 oder WOW herankommt und vergiss dabei nicht die auszuschließen, welche anfänglich auch ein monatlichen ABO System hatten also ein "reines" f2p Spiel. Ich kenne da keines.^^



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist EQ2 ein Beweis dafür, dass Monthly Subscriptions auch erfolgreich sein können und GW1 eben der Beweis, dass es selbige mitnichten benötigt, um im gleichen Intervall Content, auch kostenfreien, nachliefern zu können ohne Miese zu machen. Denn GW1 ist immernoch lebendig und wird auch noch weiterentwickelt.


Im gleichen Intervall?? Genau das habe ich doch erleutert, dass dem nicht so ist???



matty2580 schrieb:


> In GW 2 gibt es 2 Währungen, Gold und Edelsteine. Man kann jeder Zeit Gold in Edelsteine tauschen, und umgekehrt.
> D.h., dass man sich einfach alles im Shop kaufen kann, wenn man nur genug Gold zur Verfügung hat.....
> Und anders als bei WoW hat Gold in GW 2 noch einen echten Wert. Arena-Net passt sehr darauf auf, dass hier keine Inflation entsteht.
> Was ist denn 1 Million Gold in WoW? In GW 2 ist das ein Vermögen....


Was ist denn an Inflation so ungewöhnlichen. Vor einhundert Jahren hatte ein Dollar auch den Wert von heute knapp 20 Dollar und genau so ist es auch in dem Spiel.^^

MfG


----------



## plaGGy (25. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> In GW 2 gibt es 2 Währungen, Gold und Edelsteine. Man kann jeder Zeit Gold in Edelsteine tauschen, und umgekehrt.
> D.h., dass man sich einfach alles im Shop kaufen kann, wenn man nur genug Gold zur Verfügung hat.....
> Und anders als bei WoW hat Gold in GW 2 noch einen echten Wert. Arena-Net passt sehr darauf auf, dass hier keine Inflation entsteht.
> Was ist denn 1 Million Gold in WoW? In GW 2 ist das ein Vermögen....


 
Um dich aus deinen Illusionen zu reißen:
Gold hatte auch in WoW zu BC und WOTLK Zeiten noch seinen Wert, und damals gab es viel mehr Botfarmer. Ich hab bis heute noch keinen gesehen in MoP.
Die Inflation wird auch in GW2 einhalten, das ist ein unumgängliches Gesetz. Arenanet kann schließlich nicht verhindern, das Spieler Gold aus dem Nichts erschaffen, oder, ist ja schließlich ein Teil des SPiels?
Und das werden viele vermutlich bereits tun. Wenn die Leute erstmal die Tricks raushaben dann wird das Gold auch in GW2 immer weniger wert werden, es seidenn Arenanet greift in den Prozess direkt ein, indem Kontostände angleichen und Leuten mit zuviel Geld dieses wegnehmen.
man sieht btw wie viel Gold wert ist wenn amn sich die Verkaufsseiten anschaut. Dort ist der Preis der gleiche wie vor 3 Jahren, nur minimal gesunken. Damit ist der reine RM-Wert von Gold stagniert und nur der Ingamewert gestiegen, weil alle soviel haben (wir dürfen nicht vergessen das sowohl LichKing wie auch Dragonsoul beide recht lange aktiv waren und die Leute einen Arsch voll Geld machen konnten, das nun unter die Leute muss.


Und um auch die Fehleinschätzungen der Entwicklungskosten mal etwas zu betrachten

Wenn von den 60€ UVP die ja idR gezahlt wurden auch nur 30€ beim Entwickler ankommen, ist das viel.
Ich Runde der einfachheit halber mal die Nachkommastellen weg:

Wir müssen Mehrwertsteur abziehen - 19%
Wir müssen den Gewinn des Händlers abziehen -10%
Wir müssen den Großhändler bezahlen -8%
Wir müssen den Publisher abziehen -10% 
macht summa sumarum: 47% (und das ist noch gut gerechnent für den Entwickler, bis auf die MWS könnte alles noch viel höher sein, vor allem bei bekannten SPielen)

60 * 0,53= 31,8 was im Schnitt am Ende rauskommt.
Das muss nun noch aufgeteilt werden zwischen NCSoft und Arenanet, da es aber eine große Firma ist, bleiben wir mal dabei das es direkt in die Entwicklung fließt (was es idR nicht tut)

rechnen wir einfach mal mit 2 Mio Einheiten die zum Vollpreis über die Theke gehen: 
Macht rund 64 Mio. €.

Auf der Kostenseite haben wir nun ein Entwicklerteam, das bereits seit fast 5 Jahren an GW2 arbeitet, und damals rund 120 Leute umfasste, inzwischen sollten es laut eineigen Interviews über 200 sein.
man rechnet inzwischen damit, abgeleitet aus Geschäftsberichten, das Entwickler im Schnitt an die 90.000€ im Jahr kosten, rechen wir mal mit rund 150 Köpfen über die 5 Jahre, was im Grund eher konservativ und zu wenig ist ist:
Macht in den 5 Jahren knapp 67 Mio.€ und das ist eher die Unterkante der Kosten, ich vermute persönlich das es im Bereich von 100 Mio.€ liegt.

Und das ist ohne alles andere: Keine Lizenzen, keine Server, keine Werbung.

Das ist natürlich nur geschätzt, aber mich würde es sehr verwundern, wenn ich damit komplett falsch liegen.
Mitnichten hat NCSoft bereits einen fetten Gewinn eingefahren. Die krebsen mit guter Kalkulation, was ich ihnen zutraue, gerade an der Rentabilitätskante.
Und sie MÜSSEN mit dem Ingameshop verdienen, zumindestens etwas, sonst geht die Kalkulation nicht auf, denn das SPiel wird eher billiger wie teuerer im Laden.
Und ob wir uns nun streiten über klassisches MTA oder über MTA. Es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, das Arenanet genau den Weg geht, den F2Ps gehen: Über eine SCheinwährung die die echten Kosten verschleiert werden im Ingameshop seltene oder nicht erhältliche Dinge zu recht guten Preisen verkauft.

Edit: Um nochmal kurz etwas klarer zu werden, ich gehe davon aus das NCSoft mit GW2 einen Gewinn machen wird. Aber ich gehe nicht davon aus, das dieser Gewinn alleine ausreicht um über die nächsten 1-2 jahre sicher planen zu können, was Content, Support usw angeht.
Sie sind extrem abhängig vom Verkauf weiterer Expansionen, was ja nicht schlechtes ist, sollten diese gut sein, aber einen Ausrutscher kann sich NCsoft damit nicht leisten. Und darum gibts MTA, damit eben ein beständiger FLuss von Mitteln herrscht. Das zeigt ja auch die Tatsache, das es diesen bereits mit Release gibt und nicht erst später.


----------



## matty2580 (25. Oktober 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was ist denn an Inflation so ungewöhnlichen. Vor einhundert Jahren hatte ein Dollar auch den Wert von heute knapp 20 Dollar und genau so ist es auch in dem Spiel.^^MfG


Ich denke, man sollte schon zwischen realer Wirtschaft und einem Game unterscheiden....
Obwohl natürlich viele Parallelen entstehen.

Bei Diablo 3 konnte man sehr gut sehen, wie in kürzester Zeit eine Hyperinflation entstanden ist. Gold hatte schon nach 2 Wochen kaum noch Wert. Und vernünftiges Equipment kostete viele Millionen. In WoW ist das leider ähnlich. Die Hauptursache für dieses Problem waren Exploid-User und Bot-Farmer. Warum Blizzard da nicht streng durchgegriffen hat, verstehe ich bis heute nicht? Böse Zungen behaupten da Einiges, was ich hier nicht nennen will.

Ein Spiel das einen Ingame-Shop/Auktionshaus hat, ist aber auf faire Preise angewiesen. Sonst geht der Spielspass schnell in den Keller, siehe D3....
Das Auktionshaus/Shop in GW 2 nutze ich deutlich lieber als in D3. Abgesehen davon, dass ich kein D3 mehr spiele...
Und durch Microtransaktionen wird das noch gefährlicher, wenn man als Entwickler nicht reagiert. Denn dann entwertet sich das real investierte Geld der User.
Das besonders faire Modell in GW 2 kann man da nur loben. Mit genug Zeitaufwand, kann man sich einfach alles im Shop kaufen.
Denn der Umtausch von Gold in Gems ist jeder Zeit möglich....



plaGGy schrieb:


> Um dich aus deinen Illusionen zu reißen:
> Gold hatte auch in WoW zu BC und WOTLK Zeiten noch seinen Wert, und damals gab es viel mehr Botfarmer. Ich hab bis heute noch keinen gesehen in MoP.
> Die Inflation wird auch in GW2 einhalten, das ist ein unumgängliches Gesetz. Arenanet kann schließlich nicht verhindern, das Spieler Gold aus dem Nichts erschaffen, oder, ist ja schließlich ein Teil des SPiels?
> Und das werden viele vermutlich bereits tun.


Es entsteht ständig neues Gold in Gw 2. Aber durch Auktionsgebühren/Umtauschgebühren wird auch wieder viel vernichtet....
Deshalb ist da Gold/Gems auch noch so stabil. Und es werden Exploid-User, Bot-Farmer sofort bestraft und gebannt.
Die Community ist da recht aktiv mit dabei. Wenn ich einen Verdacht habe, melde ich dass auch gleich. Nicht wenige meiner Meldungen waren nach kurzer Zeit schon umgesetzt worden. Die Spieler waren weg...^^


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2012)

Diablo ist kein MMO.


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. Oktober 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und genau da hinkt dein Vergleich. Du setzt vorraus, dass der Content gleichgroß ist, was aber defakto bei GW1 und WOW und EQ2 nicht der Fall ist. In einem ABO Mmorpg steck einfach viel mehr Arbeit drin. Warum? Weil durch die monatl. Einnahmen "stetig" Content produziert und der Community zur Verfügung gestellt wird und das geht nur wenn man einen planungssicheren, regelmäßigen Geldeingan hat. Das wiedrum führt einfa<ch zu bedeutend mehr Inhalt und das ist ja auch logisch, denn das ist ja das Ziel der Entwickler, die Kunden möglichst lange an dem Bezahlsystem zu binden und das geht am besten durch viel neuen Content. Von daher kannst du GW und WOW oder gar EQ2 nicht miteinander vergleichen, alleine auf Grund des unterschieldichen Bezahlmodells und der damit einhergehenden Menge an content.


Keine Ahnung, was ich noch dazu schreiben soll. Du setzt voraus, dass der Content von Spielen mit monatlichen Zahlungen schneller kommt und größer ausfällt, was aber offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist. Man braucht keine monatlichen Beiträge, um aus den gewaltigen Geldmitteln, die ein erfolgreiches B2P Spiel generiert hat, weiteren kostenpflichtigen und dazwischen auch kostenlosen Content nachzuliefern. Würde Blizzard die Geldmittel der monatlichen Beiträge nutzen, würden die Erweiterungen einen 4x so großen Umfang haben, wie die von GW1 und auch viel schneller als jedes Jahr online gehen. (Denn die Spieler langweilen sich teilweise schon derbe, es gibt wenig zu tun wenn man max-lvl ist). Ich hoffe, du verstehst mich jetzt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Anders rum gefragt, zeig mir mal ein reines f2p Spiel, was vom Umfang und und vom Spielinhalt an EQ2 oder WOW herankommt und vergiss dabei nicht die auszuschließen, welche anfänglich auch ein monatlichen ABO System hatten also ein "reines" f2p Spiel. Ich kenne da keines.^^


Von F2P rede ich doch überhaupt nicht, von B2P-Spielen wie GW1 und 2 ist die Rede.




DaStash schrieb:


> Im gleichen Intervall?? Genau das habe ich doch erleutert, dass dem nicht so ist???


Hast du erläutert, bleibt aber trotzdem falsch. bei WoW kam die erste Erweiterung nach 2 Jahren, bei GW1 die erste kostenfreie schon im Sommer selben Jahres, Factions als 2. Kampagne (Neue Klassen, neuer Kontinent, Storyumfang vom Hauptspiel->auch ohne Hauptspiel spielbar) nach einem Jahr. Na ja gut, stimmt. Ist nicht der gleiche Intervall, bei Anet kamen Erweiterungen weitaus zügiger.


----------



## matty2580 (25. Oktober 2012)

Aber es hat zwei Auktionshäuser....dashalb passte der Einwand.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> (Denn die Spieler langweilen sich teilweise schon derbe, es gibt wenig zu tun wenn man max-lvl ist). Ich hoffe, du verstehst mich jetzt.


 
Es gibt und gab in WoW immer genug zu tun es sei denn man ist arbeitslos, dann kann man schon behaupten das es nichts zu tun gibt. @Matty das Auktionshaus in Diablo hat eine ganz andere Bedeutung als in MMOS.


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. Oktober 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Und um auch die Fehleinschätzungen der Entwicklungskosten mal etwas zu betrachten
> Wir müssen Mehrwertsteur abziehen - 19%
> Wir müssen den Gewinn des Händlers abziehen -10%
> Wir müssen den Großhändler bezahlen -8%
> ...


Alles schön und gut, nur vergisst du, dass ein sehr großer Teil der Verkäufe ohne Zwischenhändler vonstatten ging, denn man konnte und kann den Kauf auch über deren Seite abschließen, was so ziemlich alle gemacht haben werden wegen der zusätzlichen Items und weil es die schnellste und leichteste Methode war. Darüber hinaus ist NC der Publisher, muss also in deiner Rechnung nicht zweimal auftauchen. Deine Rechnung wäre so ziemlich worst-case im Falle von Anet, dem ist aber garantiert nicht so, weshalb ich dabei bleibe: Auch ohne monatliche Kosten lässt sich die nächsten Jahre locker mehr Content entwickeln, zusätzlich kommt, sollte wider Erwarten plötzlich doch niemals mehr jemand das Spiel kaufen, der Itemshop mit den Visuals und Gegenständen, die sich jeder auch für Gold kaufen kann. Für weiteren Gewinn werden dann die nächsten Erweiterungen sorgen, die, wenn der Entwickler viel Geld haben will, relativ zügig vonstatten gehen müssen. Ergibt auch keinen Sinn, wenn ein MMO ohne monatliche Kosten bedeutet, dass sich der Entwickler mit allem Zeit lassen kann.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es gibt und gab in WoW immer genug zu tun es  sei denn man ist arbeitslos, dann kann man schon behaupten das es nichts  zu tun gibt. @Matty das Auktionshaus in Diablo hat eine ganz andere  Bedeutung als in MMOS.


 
Dann sind wohl sehr sehr viele Menschen, die WoW spielen, arbeitslos, wenn man die User-Bewertungen in Metacritic mal begutachtet.


----------



## matty2580 (25. Oktober 2012)

btt:
Sorry TE, dass hier soviel offtopic steht.
Das Thema hat die Leute wohl sehr interessiert....^^

TESO hat aus meiner Sicht viel Potential. Die ersten Pics sehen sehr gut aus, und lassen auf mehr hoffen...
Ich glaube, selbst neben solchen Größen wie WoW und GW ist noch genug Platz für TESO übrig.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab 4 Wow 4 jahre lang gespielt und das auch intensiv und mir kann keiner erzählen das es zu wenig zu tun gab. Auf min. 80% der Meinungen der Spieler kannste eh pfeifen gerade in den Spielen von Blizzard. Ist meist Dünnpfiff und viele haben keine Ahnung von tuten blasen. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum die Entwickler die Foren nicht lesen, die haben besseres zu tun. Die bekommen das von den blauen zusammengefasst, zumindest das was zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## plaGGy (25. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich denke, man sollte schon zwischen realer Wirtschaft und einem Game unterscheiden....
> Obwohl natürlich viele Parallelen entstehen.
> 
> Bei Diablo 3 konnte man sehr gut sehen, wie in kürzester Zeit eine Hyperinflation entstanden ist. Gold hatte schon nach 2 Wochen kaum noch Wert. Und vernünftiges Equipment kostete viele Millionen. In WoW ist das leider ähnlich. Die Hauptursache für dieses Problem waren Exploid-User und Bot-Farmer. Warum Blizzard da nicht streng durchgegriffen hat, verstehe ich bis heute nicht? Böse Zungen behaupten da Einiges, was ich hier nicht nennen
> ...







matty2580 schrieb:


> btt:
> Sorry TE, dass hier soviel offtopic steht.
> Das Thema hat die Leute wohl sehr interessiert....^^
> 
> ...



Naja, ich meine wir reden ja hauptsächlich, ich zumindest, über das Bezahlsystem und das ist ja schon iwo auch Topic-bezogen, oder .


----------



## DaStash (25. Oktober 2012)

@FrozenLayer
Ob nun B2P oder F2P ist egal. Der Umfang von EQ2, auf was ich mich direkt als langjähriger Spieler beziehen kann und der von WOW ist um ein vielfaches höher als der von Guild Wars. So weit ich weiß ist GW1 fast komplett durchinstanziert, EQ2 und WOW hingegen bieten riesige, offene Landschaften. Alleine das Startgebiet bei EQ2, Commonlands, war so groß, das man über eine gute halbe Stunde brauchte um von unten nach oben zu laufen. Und solche riesen Gebiete wurden dutzend mal als Patch, ohne zahlen zu müssen, nachgereicht, abseits der mittlerweile7 Add On´s welche dann jeweils komplette Kontinente hinzufügten. Solch ein aufwändiges content-update System kann man nur gewährleisten, wenn viele Entwickler mit dem jeweiligen Produkt nach Fertigstellung weiterbeschäftigt sind und eben der Geldfluss gesichert ist. Und der Spieler, siehe Euro pro Stunde Beispiel von vorhin, profitiert enorm davon.

Du kannst mir ja gerne mal ein F2P oder B2P Spiel aufzeigen mit gleichgroßen oder gar größeren Umfang als ein wirtsch. erfolgreiches ABO-Mmorpg. Ich kenne keins.

MfG


----------



## matty2580 (25. Oktober 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> @FrozenLayer
> Ob nun B2P oder F2P ist egal. Der Umfang von EQ2, auf was ich mich direkt als langjähriger Spieler beziehen kann und der von WOW ist um ein vielfaches höher als der von Guild Wars.


Hörensagen, Vermutungen, mehr nicht.....


DaStash schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß ist GW1 fast komplett durchinstanziert, EQ2 und WOW hingegen bieten riesige, offene Landschaften. Alleine das Startgebiet bei EQ2, Commonlands, war so groß, das man über eine gute halbe Stunde brauchte um von unten nach oben zu laufen. Und solche riesen Gebiete wurden dutzend mal als Patch, ohne zahlen zu müssen, nachgereicht, abseits der mittlerweile7 Add On´s welche dann jeweils komplette Kontinente hinzufügten. Solch ein aufwändiges content-update System kann man nur gewährleisten, wenn viele Entwickler mit dem jeweiligen Produkt nach Fertigstellung weiterbeschäftigt sind und eben der Geldfluss gesichert ist. Und der Spieler, siehe Euro pro Stunde Beispiel von vorhin, profitiert enorm davon.


Nochmal, GW 2 hat kein Contentproblem. Das hatte auch GW nicht. Und die Welt von GW 2 ist riesig. Hast Du überhaupt eine Ahnung davon, wie groß GW 2 ist? Und neuer Content kommt ständig dazu. Ich bin noch lange nicht mit dem eigentlichen Content fertig, und spiele gerade den neuen Halloween Content. Das Update war nicht gerade klein. Und sowas kommt ständig nach.....


DaStash schrieb:


> Du kannst mir ja gerne mal ein F2P oder B2P Spiel aufzeigen mit gleichgroßen oder gar größeren Umfang als ein wirtsch. erfolgreiches ABO-Mmorpg. Ich kenne keins.


z.B. GW 2...^^ Der Umfang ist nicht größer als bei WoW, aber gleichwertig. Und nicht vergessen, bei WoW ist die Entwicklungszeit viele Jahre. GW 2 ist gerade mal 4 Monate alt. Was ist da alles noch nach Jahren möglich? Und das ohne monatliches Schröpfen der Spieler...


----------



## Rizzard (25. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das da Jahre lang kostenloser Content nachgereicht wird.
Läuft doch dann sicher über kostenpflichtige Addons (wobei das am Ende wohl immer noch billiger ist).


----------



## matty2580 (25. Oktober 2012)

Genau, viel kommt über kostenpflichtige Add-Ons. Die kommen aber schneller nach, als z.B. WoW Add-On.
Und solche kostenlosen Content-Updates wie das aktuelle Halloween Content gibt es regelmäßig dazu.
Also zu Halloween, Weihnachten, Ostern, u.s.w.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das da Jahre lang kostenloser Content nachgereicht wird.


Das Gegenteil ist schon bewiesen...bei GW kam regelmäßig neuer Content nach (kostenlos)...und da GW 2 deutlich erfolgreicher ist, hat Arena-Net auch die finanzielle Basis, dass so weiterzuführen....vielleicht auch sogar, um noch schneller Content nachzuliefern?
Wobei ich das nicht hoffe. Bei der Masse an Content müsste der Tag bald 36 h haben...xD


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Genau, viel kommt über kostenpflichtige Add-Ons. Die kommen aber schneller nach, als z.B. WoW Add-On.
> Und solche kostenlosen Content-Updates wie das aktuelle Halloween Content gibt es regelmäßig dazu.
> Also zu Halloween, Weihnachten, Ostern, u.s.w.


 Eben, schon alleine deswegen, weil der Hersteller gewissermaßen unter Zugzwang steht, was bei monatlichen Abos eben nicht der Fall ist. Da lässt man sich mit Content ewig Zeit, siehe WoW. Eilt ja nicht


----------



## Verminaard (25. Oktober 2012)

TESO, ob das mal was wird?

Irgendwie ist das MMOzeugs ausgelutscht, und einige Settings konnten auf dauer nicht wirklich ueberzeugen.
Eigentlich kaum ein Setting. Bis auf Fans. Star Trek, Star Wars (gleich 2x) Dungeon&Dragons, HdR, DC (Superman und Co) und einige Andere.
Ich habe alle davon gespielt, viele von Anfang an, auch als sie noch ein Abomodell hatten.
Von der anfaenglichen Euphorie blieb eigentlich kaum etwas. Man fiel einfach zu schnell in sich staendig wiederholende Sachen.

Weis nicht ob sich im laufe der Zeit meine persoenlichen Ansprueche so sehr gewandelt haben, oder die Spiele einfach im Gesamten schlechter geworden sind.
Wo sind die Spiele wie Ultima Online, Dark Ages of Camelot, Everquest, Diablo 1, die mich Jahre gefesselt haben.
Was hat sich veraendert?
Eins der Spiele, die am wenigsten Content an sich haben, hat mich am laengsten gefesselt, ueber 5 Jahre: Ultima Online.
Man hatte keine Quests, man hatte ein etwas anderes Levelsystem, man konnte total gepluendert werden, man konnte bestohlen werden, ich koennte noch vieles aufzaehlen. 
Aber genau diese Sachen, und die Freiheit alles Moegliche zu machen, hatten einen hohen Wiederspielwert. Naja bis es weichgekocht wurde, damit auch ja jeder ein Held sein konnte und ja jeder sicher ein Vermoegen ansammeln konnte.

Sowas findet man heute nicht mehr.
Was ihr hier so schreibt.... Content Content Content. Geht nicht schnell genug, Leute langweilen sich, blablabla
Warum ist das denn so? Weil jeder alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt. Weil fast jedes Spiel drauf schaut auch jeden Casual bedienen zu koennen. Damit blos keiner auf die Idee kommen kann, benachteiligt zu sein.
Ist doch klar, das sich bei solchen Entwicklungen, viele die Spiele intensiver spielen, sich schnell langweilen und nach Content schreien.

Paradebeispiel, neben UO, DaoC ist WoW, gehasst oder geliebt, gibt kaum eine Meinung dazwischen.
Das Spiele so schnelllebig geworden sind, daran sind doch die User selbst schuld.
Wo man frueher viel Zeit fuer etwas investieren musste, muss heute innerhalb kuerzester Zeit und ohne Aufwand machbar sein.
Und ihr schreit nach Content hier und Content dort?

Abgesehen von Diablo1 und Diablo2 habe ich in der Vergangenheit immer Abobezahlmodellmmo's gespielt. Teils sehr intensiv, teils nur mal eben um reinzuschauen. Ich fand das nie so wirklich schlimm fuer Unterhaltung zu bezahlen.
Mach ich ja auch bei anderen Aktivitaeten. Kino wird hier gerne als Beispiel genommen.

Geht man von einem normalen Spieler, hier bitte ehrlich und realistisch sein, nicht wie immer runterrechnen, wir sind doch eh alles Nerd's, der im Monat um die 40-50 Stunden in so einem MMO oder aehnlichen verbringt, und ca 13€ bezahlt, sind das 26-32 Cent die Stunde.
Ich find das nicht dramatisch, aber 13€ klingt ja im ersten Moment viel schlimmer 
Kinoabende oder Feiern in irgendwelchen Bars sind da ungleich teurer.
Frueher hatte man noch einen Service, meist Ingameservice, bei Problemen und was weis ich allen.
Dafuer habe ich gerne gezahlt. Man hatte ein Problem, hatte ein Ticket geschrieben und man hat meist innerhalb kuerzester Zeit Hilfe bekommen.
Obendrein noch mit einem netten Plausch. 
Bis die BWL'er Einzug in unsere Spielwiese gefunden hatten.
Wurde alles wegrationalisiert.

Klar kann man jetzt sagen, das Modelle wie GW und Diablo besser sind. Aber ein klassisches MMO mit solchen Spielen zu vergleichen ist auch nicht wirklich durchfuehrbar, obwohl es viele Schnittstellen gibt.

Viel Content ist doch nur wichtig, wenn dieser so gestaltet ist, das jeder diesen Content leicht bewaeltigen kann.
Natuerlich kann hier ein Hersteller regulieren, aber das will ja die breite Masse nicht. Lieber leicht etwas bekommen und dann schnell schreien, weil einem langweilig ist 

Matty mag sein das du WoW nicht magst, dafuer aber GW2 umsomehr, aber: manche Argumente von dir hinken einfach gewaltig.
Du lobst das Auktionshaus und die Wertstabilitaet von einem Spiel welches laut deinen eigenen Angaben gerade mal 4 Monate auf dem Markt ist.
Auf der anderen Seite wird die Inflation in WoW kritisiert (weis nicht ob du das jetzt warst oder ein Anderer), welches im 7ten oder 8ten Jahr ist.
Die schoensten Zeiten in Spielen sind immer die Anfangszeiten. Wird einem aber erst bewusst, wenn man schon weit fortgeschritten in dem Spiel ist,
wenn eine gewisse Routine und fast Langeweile aufkommt.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2012)

Und nochmal Diablo ist kein MMO.


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. Oktober 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Und nochmal Diablo ist kein MMO.


 Hat das jemand behauptet?


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2012)

Ja Verminaard.


----------



## coroc (25. Oktober 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Und nochmal Diablo ist kein MMO.


 Das interessiert das hier auch echt niemanden...

Die letzten 3 Seiten beherbergen vollkommenes Off Topic 

Ich bitte euch freundlichst aufzuhören...Beim nächsten mal, wird der "Melden"-Button genutzt


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2012)

Es ist kein Offtopic weil hier Vergleiche zu anderen MMOS gestellt werden und das ist nunmal nötig ist um zu spekulieren wie erfolgreich TES Online wird.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Oktober 2012)

*Veriquitas*, verzeih bitte, wenn ich ein aussergewoenliches Spiel, welches ich sehr sehr lange ausschliesslich online gespielt habe in einem Atemzug mit bekannten MMO's genannt habe.
Das es kein ist, ist mir durchaus bewusst.


----------



## matty2580 (25. Oktober 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du lobst das Auktionshaus und die Wertstabilitaet von einem Spiel welches laut deinen eigenen Angaben gerade mal 4 Monate auf dem Markt ist. Auf der anderen Seite wird die Inflation in WoW kritisiert (weis nicht ob du das jetzt warst oder ein Anderer), welches im 7ten oder 8ten Jahr ist.


Grundsätzlich hast Du da Recht. Aber ich hatte ja auch andere Vergleiche dabei, z.B. die Aktionshäuser von Diablo 3.
D3 ist ein ganz anderes Genre als GW. Trotzdem gibt es Parallelen, da die Auktionshäuser ähnliche Funktionen haben.
Und bei D3 gab es ebend eine Hyperinflation des Geldes nach sehr kurzer Zeit. Und bei GW 2 ist das Geld bisher sehr stabil geblieben. Gutes Equipment kann ich mir also oft bei GW 2 kaufen. Und bei D3 müsste ich dafür wochenlang farmen gehen. Ich bin auch nicht so naiv, dass ich glaube, dass Geld noch ewig so stabil in GW 2 bleiben wird. Aber man sieht gut, dass wenn sich die Entwickler darum kümmern, dass das Spiel nicht beschädigt wird.
Den vergleich zu WoW kann ich nicht machen, da ich nur 2 Monate aktiv gespielt habe, und den Anfangszustand nicht kenne. Aber auch dort hätte der Entwickler die Möglichkeit gehabt dagegen zu steuern, z.B. indem man Gebühren erhöht, Bot-Farmer, und Exploid-User bestraft. Warum wurde das nicht gemacht? Gerade bei D3 weiß ich, dass sich viele User das gewünscht hätten. Wir werden sehen, wie sich GW 2 entwickeln wird?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die schoensten Zeiten in Spielen sind immer die Anfangszeiten. Wird einem aber erst bewusst, wenn man schon weit fortgeschritten in dem Spiel ist,
> wenn eine gewisse Routine und fast Langeweile aufkommt.


Bei SWTOR war schon nach einem Monat bei vielen Spielern die Luft raus. Zum Glück ist GW 2 dieses Schicksal bis jetzt erspart geblieben. Dabei gefällt mir SWTOR immer noch sehr gut. Rein grafisch ist es für mich das beste MMORPG, und auch spielerisch hat es mich überzeugt. Langweilig wird fast jedes Spiel nach einiger Zeit. Deswegen spielt man ja meist mehrere Games. Bei mir ist das Guild Wars 2, Reborn Horizon, Path of Exile, und SWTOR.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Veriquitas*, verzeih bitte, wenn ich ein aussergewoenliches Spiel, welches ich sehr sehr lange ausschliesslich online gespielt habe in einem Atemzug mit bekannten MMO's genannt habe.
> Das es kein ist, ist mir durchaus bewusst.


 
Es ging mir nur darum das das allen klar ist, weil Diablo als Vergleich gehört absolut hier nicht her. Wie gesagt über den Erfolg von MMOS muss man nicht sprechen da ist Wow am erfolgreichsten und das hat auch seine Gründe. The Elder Scrolls wird auch nicht mithalten können, das ist klar, es sei den es passiert ein Wunder. Ganz ehrlich und das ist auch nur meine Meinung lasst es. Man kann gegen Blizzard Spiele nicht konkurieren und es ist auch nicht finanziel rentabel.  Egal in welcher Weise, man wird den kürzeren ziehen. Die Entwicklung von Tes Online findet aus meiner Sicht statt um damit Geld zu scheffeln. 

Das wird aber nicht passieren, weil Blizzard Titan in der Hinterhand hat. Selbst wenn es besser als Wow werden würde, würde es durch Titan untergehen da dort die besten mmo Entwickler der Welt dran arbeiten. Es ist einfach nur Verschwendung von Geld, man kann mich eines besseren belehren aber das Blizzard die besten MMO Entwickler (Ohne Diablo gäbe es keine MMOS) hat ist so war wie das Amen in der Kirche...


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. Oktober 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur Verschwendung von Geld, man kann mich eines besseren belehren aber das Blizzard die besten MMO Entwickler (Ohne Diablo gäbe es keine MMOS) hat ist so war wie das Amen in der Kirche...


 Die meisten vielleicht, aber die besten bestimmt nicht. Sonst hätte MOP ja auch die besten Bewertungen eingefahren.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Oktober 2012)

Die besten Leute arbeiten an Titan und hatten mit Mop nichts am Hut. Die Leute wurden damals ausgewechselt vor etwas 5 Jahren um Titan fertigzustellen. Du kannst damit nicht konkurieren, es gibt keine Entwickler die besser sind. Es ist Fakt es sei denn jemand beweist das Gegenteil..... Blizzard wird jedem zuvorkommen...


----------



## Verminaard (25. Oktober 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> es gibt keine Entwickler die besser sind. Es ist Fakt es sei denn jemand beweist das Gegenteil..... Blizzard wird jedem zuvorkommen...


 
Sagt wer?
Quellen?
Oder einfach nur eine Meinung?


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann dir da keine Quellen geben. Aber alleine im MMO Bereich sind die vorne und das weiß man ja. Mit Sc 2 im Strategiebereich ebenso ich sag nur Dustin Browder. Die Entwickler von Blizzard sind den anderen im Genre Haushoch überlegen. Für Jay Wilson gilt das nicht.

Mir geht es darum das sich die Leute von TES Online abwenden sollen sondern realistische Vorstellungen haben. Tes kann nur was werden wenn sie es anders als Wow machen und das mit Abo. Un das muss überragend sein.


----------



## matty2580 (26. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt genug erfolgreiche andere Entwickler, deshalb ist eine so pauschale Aussage Quatsch.

Im Moment ist gerade f2p sehr im Kommen. Fast alle großen Publisher setzen darauf. Selbst Blizzard:
Starcraft 2: Blizzard erwägt Free-to-play-Modell für den Multiplayer-Modus

Das Abo-Modell hat auch nur in WoW gut funktioniert. Viele andere MMORPG sind später f2p geworden.
GW 2 zeigt, dass man mit einem anderen Modell (b2p) auch erfolgreich sein kann.
Und TESO könnte mit dem richtigen f2p Ansatz auch erfolgreich werden. 

Der Markt ist hart umkämpft, trotzdem muss TESO nicht automatisch erfolglos ein...


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2012)

Jo bei Sc 2 kam das zur Sprache, das ist aber was anderes als bei einem MMO.


----------



## plaGGy (26. Oktober 2012)

Klar gibt es genügend andere MMos (F2P und auch Abo). Aber die meisten sind doch nach dem Vorbild von Wow gemacht. Und halten sich nur über Wasser weil sie nichts kosten (F2P) oder ihre Hardcore-Fanbase haben. Content wgibts da nicht wirklcih nachgereicht. ALle paar Monate mal ne Instanz oder ein Outdoorboss. Aber von der großen Summe der Features sind sie alle schlechter. Klar gibt es immer mal wieder gute Sachen die sie besser machen als WoW aber im Gros ist WoW doch idR überall gut.

Aus der Masse hervorstechen nur die GW-Reihe, HdRO und SWTOR, eventuell noch EQ2 wobei ich mit dem noch NIE beschäftigt haben, deswegen kann ich dazu nichts asagen, den Rest hab ich zumindest mal gepsielt.
SWTor ist gut, aber aus irgendeinem Grund haben die Entwickler die einfachsten Features komplett fehlentwickelt: Das AH ist grausam gewesen (zumindest am Release, ka wie es nun ist), die Laufwege waren ein schlechter Witz (ich musste oft 5 Minuten zurücklaufen, durch engste Gasse und dabei 20-30 Monster killen... in Wow konnte ich zumindest oftmals den Viechern ausweichen), Das Shopsystem auf den Planten war ein gute Idee, aber auch eher semigut umgesetzt. Und die hässliche Eingabverzögerung bei den Skills war auch grausig. Dazu kam das die Quests bis lvl 25 wirklich 0 Variation hatten. In WoW gibt es zumindest hin und wieder Einstreuungen wie Bomben und witzige Sidekicks, in SWTOR war wirklich meiner Empfindung nach alles Kill-Loot-Sammel-Quest.
HDRO fand ich cool, auch wegem dem Setting, aber es war einfach nicht mein Spiel, ich mein ich töte 40 Spinnen und bekommen den Titel "Spinnefeind" und wenn dudas Startgebiet überlebst ohhne zu sterben, gibts auch nen Titel . Dazu war es halt gerade zu Beginn ein harter Grind, fast vergleichbar mit AION, wo ich auf nem 1000% mehr EXP Server für Lvl 8 ca 25 Mobs killen musste... von über 40 lvl... was geht? Das ist halt Asia-Style, wems gefällt.
GW2 hat sicherlich seine Berechtigung, mir hats nicht gut genug gefallen und wirklich drin hängen zu bleiben, aber ich werds mit Sicherheit nochmal anpacken wenn ich zeit hab und nen Caster-Art spielen, die 60€ sind auf jeden irgendwoe gerechtfertig.

Dennoch sehe ich das kritisch. Der MMO Markt explodiert gerade zum 2. Mal (1 mal war so um BC-WOTLK Zeiten). Ich werde überall im Netz mit Werbung zu den teils abstrusesten MMOs zugemüllt, die nicht nur grafisch unterirdisch sind (durch die Comic-Zeichnung verliert WoW einfach nicht so viel Charme, da man nie auf Realismus wert gelegt hat) sondern auch spielerisch komplett dröge und schwachsinnig sind, aber wo direkt mal 15€ als Gebühr verlangt werde .

Wer zahlt sowas? Für ein unbekanntest Spiel, das nach den ersten 10 Freiminuten schon wieder gelöscht wird.
Meistens artet es in Grindfests aus die Ewigkeiten dauern, weil die Entwickler möglichst lange geheimhalten wollten, was auf der Max-Stufe kommt: NICHTS! LEERE!
Aber es muss doch genug Dumme geben die das tun.

ich könnte vermutlich jeden Tag 1 MMO aufzählen was in der Woche neu rausgekommen ist und wäre nach nem Jahr noch net fertig damit.
Ich sag nun nicht das TESO dem Beispiel folgt, aber der MMO Markt ist einfach ausgeschöpft. Wenn nichts WIRKLICH neues mehr kommt, werden die Leute an den 3-4 großen Namen festhalten: 
SWTOR (je nachdem wie das Abo-F2P sich entwickelt, ich glaube aber das sie dennoch ihre feste Fanbase behalten wenn die Inhalte gut sind, das Spiel hatte damalas schon Potential)
HDRO (ein Spiel das mit sicherheit seine Anhängerschaft verdient, die Addons sind recht groß und das Universum ist gut gemacht).
GW (ist ja kein schlechteste SPiel, das hab ich nicht gesagt )
WoW (was soll ich dazu sagen )

TESO geht ja zumindest mit den Kampfsystem mal einen anderen Weg, aber ob das in einem Onlinespiel funktioniert, das ist die Frage, damit hatte wohl schon AgeOfConan seine Schwierigkeiten, das mit einem Hype gestartet ist und dermaßen schnell auf die Fresse viel...


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> GW 2 zeigt, dass man mit einem anderen Modell (b2p) auch erfolgreich sein kann.


Allerdings habt ihr selber festgestellt das GW2 kein richtiges MMO ist und von daher passt der Vergleich auch gar nicht. Richtige mmorpg´s, welche wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sind und waren und auch heute noch, nach über 7 Jahren eine Millionen+ Spieler weltweit beherbergen haben alle zusammen eines gemeinsam, ein ordentliches ABO System. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (26. Oktober 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Aus der Masse hervorstechen nur die GW-Reihe, HdRO und SWTOR, eventuell noch EQ2 wobei ich mit dem noch NIE beschäftigt haben, deswegen kann ich dazu nichts asagen, den Rest hab ich zumindest mal gepsielt.


Everquest 2 ist meiner Meinung nach, nach EQ1, mit das anspruchsvollste und inhaltlich umfangreichste Mmorpg was es, neben Eve Online, momentan gibt. Selbst WOW hat sich in fast allen belangen an den äußerst erfolgreichen Vorreiter EQ1 orientiert. Da könnte man jetzt sehr viel aufzählen aber das lasse ich mal.

EQ2 ist im Vergleich zu WOW nicht so erfolgreich, weil damals der Schwierigkeitsgrad wesentlich höher war und man nicht alle 5 Minuten einen Pling bekommen hatte. Da lag den ganzen Neulingen WOW viel mehr und das sorgte, neben der mäßigen Lokalisierung und dem gleichzitigen Erscheinen dafür, dass viele zu WOW abgewandert sind. Dafür sind aber die Übrigen wirkliche, intensive, hilfsbereite Rollenspieler um so besser. Die Community ist wirklich vorbildlich.

So, was war nun die Folge von der WOW Einführung? Blizzard wollte so viele Spieler wie möglich erreichen und das taten sie durch zwei Dinge. 1.) minimaler technischer Anspruch, deshalb der "beabsichtigte" Comicstil und 2.) Aufweichung des eigentlich zeitintensiven Rollenspielsystems hinzu einem immer csuallastigeren Systems, in dem jeder wenn er möchte innerhalb kürzester Zeit massige Erfolge verbuchen konnte. Das führte dann zu solch anspruchslosen Dingen wie, Questsymbole üebr NPC´s, Questmarkierungen auf MAP´s, Questareas auf MAPS, Questpfeile(damit man weiss wo man lang muss) etc.. Das führte dann zu einem Erdrutsch und immer mehr Spiele wurden aufgeweicht und anspruchsloser.
Ich hatte mich zum Beispiel sehr auf RIFT gefreut und an der Beta teilgenommen. Aber als ich es spielte war ich sehr enttäuscht. Wie dämlich ist es bitte ein Quest anzunehmen und dann auf der Karte den Ort markiert zu sehen wo ich hin muss etc.? Wo muss man da noch sein Hirn einschalten? Try and buy gibt es bei den aktuellen Mmmorpg´s nicht mehr wirklich und dazu zähle ich auch GW2. +Die Aufführung von Verminaard war da sehr passend und zutreffend

@STWOR
Das Spiel ist deshalb kein Dauerbrenner weil es mehr Single als Multiplayer ist. Die ganzen Dinge welche so gelobt wurden, mit der Sprache und der Story zählen nur wenn man alleine spielt. Darüber hinaus ist der Wartungsaufwand für neue Ihalte im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen immens, was den Veröffentlichungszyklus für neuen content massiv verlängert. Und wenn das nicht schon genug ist, fehlt dem Spiel jeder spielerischer Anspruch. Ich glaube ich bin wärend der Betaphase nicht einmal gestorben. Auch die Levels erinnerten eher an Schläuche als an riesige, offene Welt die man innerhalb eines Gebietes stundenlang erkunden kann. Wirklich schade aber die haben das Spiel richtig in den Sand gesetzt, trotzt des großen Potenzials.

Zum Glück erkennen die Entwickler das langsam und kündigen die ersten anspruchsvollen Rollenspiele an. EQ3 alias EQ Next beispielsweise, soll sich wieder vom Anspruch mehr an EQ1 orientieren, die Welten sollen enorm groß sein und auch die Grafik soll neue Maßstäbe setzen. Das sollte man im Auge behalten, als kleiner Tipp.

MfG


----------



## FrozenLayer (26. Oktober 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Allerdings habt ihr selber festgestellt das GW2 kein richtiges MMO ist und von daher passt der Vergleich auch gar nicht. Richtige mmorpg´s, welche wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sind und waren und auch heute noch, nach über 7 Jahren eine Millionen+ Spieler weltweit beherbergen haben alle zusammen eines gemeinsam, ein ordentliches ABO System.


 Natürlich ist GW2 ein MMO, GW1 aber nicht. D:

Außerdem gab es vor 7 Jahren noch so gut wie kein B2P und F2P-Spiel, der erste professionelle Versuch in etwa diese Richtung wurde von Anet mit GW1 gestartet und mit GW2 fortgeführt. Von daher würde ich eher sagen: Abomodell führt bei so gut wie allen Spielen heutzutage zum Absturz, weil es einfach obsolet geworden ist. WoW hat lange überlebt wegen der angefütterten Fanbase, die allerdings längst nicht mehr so groß ist wie zu Hochzeiten und trotz der neuen Erweiterung wieder rapide sinkt. F2P und B2P hingegen erfreuen sich wachsender Beliebtheit weil viele eben nicht ein Spiel kaufen wollen um dann monatlich gemolken zu werden. Anet hat mit GW2 gezeigt, wie erfolgreich ein B2P sein kann und wieviel Geld man mit einer guten Idee machen kann, ohne die Spieler zusätzlich zu schröpfen. Und wer echt behauptet, dass Erweiterungen in GW langsamer kamen sowie weniger komplex und von schlechterer Qualität sind als von Spielen mit Abomodell irrt gewaltig. Auch ohne monatliche Kosten fehlen den Entwicklern von Arenanet garantiert keine Geldmittel um zügig hochwertige Erweiterungen zu bringen, die locker mit denen von WoW mithalten können.


----------



## plaGGy (26. Oktober 2012)

Wachsender Beliebtheit?
Das ist Käse... Wie ich bereits sagte will jeder möglichst weniger bezahlen für möglichst viel Leistung. Wenn es nach dem Menschen ging wür es nur F2P geben.
Aber wie die Erfahrung zeigt sind die alle *******... (nicht alle, aber die Masse machts)

1. gibt es eine handvoll Spiele das bisher rentable umgesetzt haben und da sind GW, RoM und HdRo, der Rest der F2P ist allesamt ******* oder Grindfest.
und 2. ohne monatliche Gebühren fehlen ihnen wohl die Geldmitte. Sie haben nur 3 Möglichkeiten:
- Das Geld aus dem Verkauf reicht. Was es vermutlich gerade so tun wird um GW2 zu refinanzieren und aus den Schulden zu kommen, maybe noch ein weniger für das nächste Addon
- Sie machen nen Ingameshop auf... was sie getan haben...
- Sie nehmen neues Geld auf für weitere Spiele, was am meisten der Fall ist.

Wie ich bereits sagte: Der Verkaufspreis ist mitnichten die Finanzierung für den nächsten COntent, es ist idR die Aufwandsentschädigung für die Entwicklung des alten Contents. Das ist bei GW2 nicht anders.
Gw2 verlangt 60 € weil das spiel um längen besser ist als die reinen F2P- SPiele, deren Grafik meist mies ist und deren Gebiete langweilig und öde sind.
Hier wird kein Geld gesammelt um ohne Abo und Shop auszukommen, hier wird Geld gesammelt um die entstandenen Kosten auszulösen.

GW2 finanziert sich durch Microtransaction, wieso sträubst du dich so dagegen? Das ist nunmal Fakt... der Shop sieht GANZ GENAUSO aus wie der in jedem F2P... 
Sie haben es sogar selbst gesagt , das sie damit einen Teil der laufenden Kosten decken wollen und müssen .. der einzige richtige Unterschied ist, wie man an die Ingame-Fake-Währung, die Gems oder what ever, rankommt. Nämlich mit RM und mit Gold. In diesem Sinne ist GW" sogar D3 ähnlich.
Und Arenanet WILL das du kaufst, sonet wäre der Shop garnicht im Spiel... also leugne doch nicht den F2P-Geschmack den das hat.

Bereits RoM, ein F2P das ich recht gelungen finde, hat das versucht (Gems über Gold) und nach einiger zeit wieder gäendert, weil die Preise explodiert sind und die Goldseller das SPiel mit einer Flut an Bots überfallen haben, wo alle Ban-Versuche nicht mehr funktioniert haben. Ob es funktioniert wird nur die zeit zeigen, natürlich wird das in GW2 eventuell anders sein, da es einen Startpreis hat, aber trotzdem steh ich dem skeptisch gegebüber.

Edit: Es mag sein, das selbst Arenanet überrascht ist, vom Erfolg, und nun Überschüsse hat mit denen keiner gerechnet hat. Aber die anfängliche Intention war doch, das mit dem Itemshop Geld gemacht werden sollte, und zwar ne ganze Menge. Das wurde vor Release mehrfach durch die Blume bestätigt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (26. Oktober 2012)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Wachsender Beliebtheit?
> Das ist Käse... Wie ich bereits sagte will jeder möglichst weniger bezahlen für möglichst viel Leistung. Wenn es nach dem Menschen ging wür es nur F2P geben.
> Aber wie die Erfahrung zeigt sind die alle *******... (nicht alle, aber die Masse machts)


Eben, weshalb sich das Modell wachsender Beliebtheit erfreut. Eine große Zahl potentieller Fans geht verloren, wenn jeden Monat die Hand aufgehalten wird. Früher mag das funktioniert haben, heutzutage ists bei weitem nicht mehr so leicht, WoW verdeutlicht es.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Edit: Es mag sein, das selbst Arenanet überrascht ist, vom Erfolg, und nun Überschüsse hat mit denen keiner gerechnet hat. Aber die anfängliche Intention war doch, das mit dem Itemshop Geld gemacht werden sollte, und zwar ne ganze Menge. Das wurde vor Release mehrfach durch die Blume bestätigt.


 Klar haben sie nicht mit derart großem Erfolg gerechnet, bei GW1 gab es auch keine überragend große Spieleranzahl durch den Nischencharakter, den das Produkt hatte (fake-MMO) aber auf magische Weise haben sie scheinbar doch genug Geld generieren können, um überhaupt an die Erweiterungen und einen zweiten Teil denken zu können, und das ohne Itemshop, nur durch verkaufte Kopien. Damit ist eure ursprüngliche Aussage ("Ohne monatliche Gebühren kann Content weder gut sein noch in relativ kurzen Intervallen hinzugefügt werden") bereits widerlegt. Der Itemshop (der natürlich benutzt werden soll, wie du so schön sagst) erfüllt die gleiche Funktion wie der Itemshop in WoW, bei dem man sogar NUR mit Echtgeld zahlen kann, was bei GW2 nicht der Fall ist. Stell dir vor, man kann man mit der "Echtgeldwährung" sogar richtig gut Gold machen wenn man den Markt schlau bedient, und das ohne einen Cent auszugeben. Soviel zu Echtgeldwährung. Habe mir mein Bankfach 4 Mal erweitert, ohne einen Euro zu bezahlen, wofür ein paar faule Leute eben 30€ ausgegeben haben. Und das mit vielleicht 12-15 Dungeonruns (1 Woche wenn man das Zwischendurch macht). Hätte genausogut auch Gems für Gold nachkaufen und bunkern können und könnte sie jetzt während der Eventzeit für das 4fache zurücktauschen. Jetzt sag du mir, wo das alles den Itemshop schlecht macht bzw. wo das nachteilig für diese Art von Bezahlsystem gegenüber monatlichen Kosten ist und wo die Vorteile von selbigen sind.


----------



## plaGGy (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab doch nie gesagt das der Itemshop schlecht ist... ihr interpretiert immer Dinge... ich sagte das er Itemshop NÖTIG ist, und das viele Leute über monatliche Fixkosten von 13€ nörgeln aber oft mehr als 20 im Monat im Shop lassen. Das macht den Shop objektiv betrachtet zur Abzocke... die ist zwar freiwillig, aber eben meist auch unterschwellig.


Und du verstehst auch meinen anderen Standpunkt keinen Meter... oder willst ihn nicht verstehen :

Selbstverständlich will jeder das Modell ... es ist das Modell der Wahl wenn eine Wahl vorhanden wäre... das hat nichts mit steigender Beliebtheit zu tut... die ist bereits auf 100% wenn das Spiel drumherum gut ist.
Nur das ist bisher sehr sehr selten der Fall gewesen... idR war das Spiel nicht schlecht aber dann kam einfach nichts mehr hinter, was die Spieler zum Beiben animierte. Deswegen ist das Modell in den meisten (nicht in allen) gescheitert, es gab kein Geld mehr zu Content nachlegen und keinen Finanzierung mehr für Addons... das es deswegen ungebrochen beliebt ist.. das bestreitet kein Mensch. jeder will möglichst viel für geringen Aufwand. dS liegt inder nautr des Menschen.
Wenn sie könnten würden die Leute nen geschenkten Audi A4 nehmen, nur es schenkt ihnen keiner einen. Deshalb ist ein geschenkter Audi A4 immer noch beliebt und erfreut sich bestimmt steigender Beliebtheit.... 

HdRO und GW sind die einzigen mir bekannten, halbwegs ausgereiften Spiele, die nun längerfristig ohne Abo ausgekommen sind... RoM vll noch.
ich hab auch nie gesagt das es nicht sein kann, das ohne Abo der Content nicht vorhanden ist, es ist nur idR auch nicht der Fall. Die meisten F2P halten sich mit dem Shop gerade so über Wasser und können die Server am Laufen halten.
Nicht ohne Grund wechseln extrem selten leute langfristig von WoW auf andere Spiele, weil NICHTS HINTERHERKOMMT.
Wow hat im Grunde alle 3-4 Monate ein Update, dasheißt als Durchschnittsraid hat man Downtime von 1 Monat, wenn überhaupt, in der man dann twinkt oder pvP macht oder einfach nicht spielt, aber Abo weiterlaufen lässt. Dann kommt was neues und man steigt wieder voll ein.
Es wechseln regelmäßig ganze Gilden zu neuen MMOS und kommen nach 1 Monat zurück, weil nach dem Maxlvl, sofern man es denn überhaupt erreichen kann (Aion, LineAge lassen grüßen) einfach nichts mehr da ist.
Mehrere große und bekannte Gilden haben kurzzeitig zu Age of Conan gewechselt, dann wieder zurück, zu GW1 und zurück, später dann zu Warhammer Online, dann zurück, dann zu Hellgate London, und zurück, vor nem Jahr dann zu SWTOR und ratet mal was... wieder zurück...
WoW ist das einzige MMO, das ich kenne, was wirklich seit Release in schöner regelmäßigkeit neue Raids, Fraktionen, items, Dungeons, Klasse, Rassen und Gebiete bekommen hat. 
In dem Beispiel oben sind auch Abo finanzierte Spiele, was natürlich bedeutet, das ein Abo keinen Content garantiert, aber zumindest ist die Möglichkeit gegeben, was bei F2P eher selten der Fall sein wird.
B2P in Kombination mit F2P (also GW2 und vermutlich auch SWTOR) ist das einzige andere Konzept das ich mir neben einem Abo vorstellen kann, aber das muss sich in Zukunft erst noch beweisen und sich dabei leider an WoW messen.

Es gibt vermutlich, wie hier einige sagen noch mehr (EQ2, RoM oder so, ka spiel ich nicht oder nicht mehr)... aber außerhalb von Addons hab ich nur in WoW wirklich neuen Content gesehen (von den MMos die ich gespielt habe) und das macht WoW einfach zum MMO der Wahl für die meisten. Es ist recht einfach zum Einstieg, hat inwzischen mit den Hero-Bossen viel Potential für gute Spieler, und bekommt 3-4 mal im Jahr neuen content nachgeliefert.
GW1 kann ich nun nicht 100% für sprechen, aber das was ich gesehen hatte, war nicht schlecht, doch ich fand an dem Spiel nichts, was mich wirklich gefesselt hätte, ist zwar lange her aber ich vermute mal das sich mit den 2 späteren Addons nicht so viel geändert haben wird.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Oktober 2012)

So so.
Monatliche Abokosten sind also schroepfen und Wucher und ueberhaupt uebel.

Ich sehe das etwas anders. Ich zahle hier fuer eine Dienstleistung, die wie folgt aussieht: Serverbereitstellung, Support bei Problemen, staendige Erweiterung des Inhalts, u.A.

Aber fuer Sachen bezahlen hat wohl zu dieser Zeit nicht mehr so wirklich einen hohen Stellenwert.
Geiz ist geil wird uns gelehrt. Noch immer.

Fakt ist: Qualitaet gibt es nicht umsonst. In absolut keiner Branche oder Bereich.
Es ist auch naiv zu glauben, Serverbereitstellung und Spielpfelge funktioniert ganz ohne Einnahmen.
Schaut mal ganz genau was wer wie wo verlangt. Obs ein Actionrpg, MMO, Shooter oder sonst was ist.
Wenn Server direkt bereit gestellt werden, muessen die bezahlt werden.
Oder ist da eine lebenslange Nutzung bei einem Kaufpreis von anfangs 60€, spaeter guenstiger schon enthalten?
Wo lebt ihr eigentlich? In einer Welt wo es viel gratis gibt?

Gerade User hier geben teilweise viel Geld fuer Hardware aus, und das regelmaessig, heulen aber bei monatlichen Kosten fuer Unterhaltung rum.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an Smartphoneuser, die 500€++ (wenn auch finanziert ueber Vertrag) fuer ein Smartphone das sie nicht wirklich brauchen ausgeben, es aber so modifizieren, weil ja 2€ Apps zu teuer sind, aehhhh weil man ja totale Kontrolle ueber sein Geraet haben will, und das hat man im Urzustand nicht....


DaStash: Die Zustaende in WoW waren bei Release anders. Da hat es noch Spass gemacht. Easy to learn, hard to master.
Und nur mit viel Zeitaufwand, viel auseinandersetzten mit der ganzen Spielmechanik konnte man alles Gebotene erfahren.
Aber das war dem Casualgamer irgendwann nicht gut genug, und er wollte auch diese tollen violettumrandeten Items haben, natuerlich ohne viel Aufwand. Um solche Kundschaft zu bedienen wird halt alles weichgekocht.
War halt vor WoW bzw der ersten Erweiterung nicht so.
Man musste halt richtig Zeit investieren um was zu erreichen, wenn man das nicht konnte oder wollte, Pech gehabt.
Was dieses Weichkochen aber fuer Nachteile mitsich bringt, darueber denkt doch kaum einer nach.
Da wird lieber gleich ueber die eintretenden Nachteile geheult und rumgeflamt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (26. Oktober 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Mimimi


 Will deine flammende Rede nicht unterbrechen, aber in welcher Welt lebst du? Seit wann ist 60€ zu bezahlen "Qualität für umsonst"?
Außerdem: In GW1 war das so: Entwicklungskosten, Serverkosten, Personalkosten wurden durch kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen gedeckt, die ursprünglich etwa alle 6 Monate erscheinen sollten, zum Vollpreis. Und es hat funktioniert. Du bist naiv, wenn du denkst, dass WoW unbedingt monatliche Kosten, Vollpreiskopien UND Itemshop braucht, um zu überleben (Um es mal mit deinen Worten auszudrücken). Aber naive Schafe zahlen halt gerne ein Vielfaches in dem Glauben, dass es absolut notwendig ist.
Um deine Worte nochmal aufzufassen: Ja, in den 60€ ist lebenslange (Leben des Produkts) Nutzung mit drin, glaube es ruhig und guck noch einmal nach. Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch bei Guild Wars 1, falls du das nochmal spielen willst (Server wurden übrigens noch nicht abgeschaltet) 

Falls ich dir noch was flüstern darf: Als Spieler das Hauptspiel und regelmäßig alle Erweiterungen zu kaufen läuft fast auf das gleiche hinaus wie monatlich Beträge zu zahlen. Damit können offensichtlich doch laufende Kosten gedeckt werden. Was Blizzard macht ist einfach nur die Leute weiter abschröpfen um maximalen Gewinn aus den Suchtis rauszuquetschen. Aber nicht weitersagen, ist ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis!


----------



## Verminaard (26. Oktober 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Will deine flammende Rede nicht unterbrechen, aber in welcher Welt lebst du? Seit wann ist 60€ zu bezahlen "Qualität für umsonst"?
> Außerdem: In GW1 war das so: Entwicklungskosten, Serverkosten, Personalkosten wurden durch kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen gedeckt, die ursprünglich etwa alle 6 Monate erscheinen sollten, zum Vollpreis. Und es hat funktioniert. Du bist naiv, wenn du denkst, dass WoW unbedingt monatliche Kosten, Vollpreiskopien UND Itemshop braucht, um zu überleben (Um es mal mit deinen Worten auszudrücken). Aber naive Schafe zahlen halt gerne ein Vielfaches in dem Glauben, dass es absolut notwendig ist.
> Um deine Worte nochmal aufzufassen: Ja, in den 60€ ist lebenslange (Leben des Produkts) Nutzung mit drin, glaube es ruhig und guck noch einmal nach. Das gleiche gilt übrigens auch bei Guild Wars 1, falls du das nochmal spielen willst (Server wurden übrigens noch nicht abgeschaltet)
> 
> Falls ich dir noch was flüstern darf: Als Spieler das Hauptspiel und regelmäßig alle Erweiterungen zu kaufen läuft fast auf das gleiche hinaus wie monatlich Beträge zu zahlen. Damit können offensichtlich doch laufende Kosten gedeckt werden. Was Blizzard macht ist einfach nur die Leute weiter abschröpfen um maximalen Gewinn aus den Suchtis rauszuquetschen. Aber nicht weitersagen, ist ein gut gehütetes Geheimnis!



Danke das du deine Antwort gleich mit einem Flame beginnst.
Bisher war die Diskussion noch halbwegs, naja wenigstens nur sturkoepfig.
Der Rest ist auch schoen geschrieben, danke auch dafuer.

Zeiten aendern sich, und die BWL'er haben die Gamingindustrie fuer sich entdeckt.
Natuerlich muss so ein Unternehmen die Aktionaere zufriedenstellen, natuerlich muss es ordentlich Gewinn abwerfen.
Keiner macht etwas zum Selbstkostenpreis. Selbst GW wird nicht nur um Selbstkosten zu tragen so kreiert. Den Itemshop, wenn auch unter anderem Namen hast du hier genauso.
plaGGy hat es doch schoen beschrieben.

Anscheinend kennst du aber den Aufwand den einzelne Spieleschmieden hinter den Kulissen betreiben ganz genau, sonst wuerdest du nicht solche Argumente bringen.
Quellen waeren diesbezueglich recht nett, damit man vielleicht den vollen Umfang nachlesen kann.

Und bitte fluester mir weiter deine Geheimnisse zu, ich kann nur lernen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (26. Oktober 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Anscheinend kennst du aber den Aufwand den einzelne Spieleschmieden hinter den Kulissen betreiben ganz genau, sonst wuerdest du nicht solche Argumente bringen.
> Quellen waeren diesbezueglich recht nett, damit man vielleicht den vollen Umfang nachlesen kann.



 Quelle: Windowsrechner. Man nehme 50€, teile sie durch 6 und bekommt etwa 8€ raus. Pro Monat bis zur nächsten Erweiterung. Für Leute, die immer den vollen Umfang des Spiels (Jederzeit alle Erweiterungen) zugänglich haben wollen. Hört sich fast wie monatliche Abogebühren an, generieren auch ähnlich viel Geld denn wer in den vollen Genuss kommen will, kann natürlich Geld für kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen ausgeben. Das ist der Gegensatz zu Spielen wie z.B. L2, die die Erweiterungen eben so rausgehauen haben, dafür aber jeden Monat von den Spielern 7€+ verlangte. Na ja, war mit das erfolgreichste MMO zu der Zeit, jetzt ist es F2P "Truly Free" weil sich mit dem alten Modell kaum was verdienen ließ, durch die Umstellung gab es wieder einen riesigen Aufschwung und mehr Geld für NCSoft.

Und nochmal: Der Itemshop kam in GW erst sehr viel später, ich glaube etwa zu der Zeit, wo sie ihre Entwicklung von GW1 zu GW2 verlagert haben. Und wie du siehst ging es Anet die Jahre über sehr gut.

Wer rumflamed, muss auch die Antworten vertragen können. 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und bitte fluester mir weiter deine Geheimnisse zu, ich kann nur lernen.


Na mal sehen


----------



## matty2580 (26. Oktober 2012)

Und ich bleibe auch bei meiner Meinung.
F2P kann Segen und Fluch zugleich sein.

Egal auf was TESO setzt, beides (f2p, Abo-Modell) kann in die Hose gehen, oder erfolgreich werden.
Wenn GW 2 so viele neue Spieler erreicht, hat TESO auch dass Potential dazu.
Es gibt Alternativen zu WoW, auch erfolgreiche. Vielleicht wird TESO eine davon? Wir werden sehen....


----------



## matty2580 (11. November 2012)

Und hier ein interessanter Artikel zu TESO, mit neuen Video, und Screenshots:

Video verrät Details zu


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:
			
		

> Und hier ein interessanter Artikel zu TESO, mit neuen Video, und Screenshots:
> 
> Video verrät Details zu



Sieht fantastisch aus! danke für das Video. Da könnte ich echt schwach werden.


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich bin für F2P. Ansonsten Spiel ich das nicht. Muss ja nicht P2W sein. Bei LOL funktioniert F2P ja auch bestens. Warum also nicht auch bei nem Rollenspiel...


 
Guck dir doch mal LoL an. Das kannst du doch nicht mit so einem Rollenspiel vergleichen


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2012)

War nur ein Beispiel. Ich denke trotzdem, dass F2P bei einem Rollenspiel super funktionieren kann.


----------



## coroc (27. Dezember 2012)

Kleines Update: Der Vorbestellpreis beträgt wohl um die 60€ -.- 

Quelle: The Elder Scrolls Online: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Jackjan (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich stehe dem Spiel erstmal neutral gegenüber. Vielleicht wird es ein Hit, aber es kann auch ein Reinfall werden. Wir werden sehen..


----------



## Dragon70 (27. Dezember 2012)

Mhh, MP in Skyrim? Naja einerseits klingt das sehr Cool andererseits ruft es mir automatisch den MP von Asassin´s creed und den fande ich in Diesem Game völlig überflüssig. 

MfG Dragon


----------



## coroc (27. Dezember 2012)

Naja. Nicht direkt. Du hast nur die Möglichekti im MP zu spielen. WIr werden sehen


----------



## Dragon70 (27. Dezember 2012)

ja schon, aber es ist ja in der Welt von Skyrim (schande über mich das ich gerade den namen nich weiß)


MfG Dragon


----------



## coroc (27. Dezember 2012)

Himmelsrand meinst du glaub ich, nein, es ist im gesamten Tamriel (also auf dem Kontinent)


----------



## Skipper81Ger (27. Dezember 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Als TES-Fan werd Ich es auf jeden Fall mal antesten. Ich hoffe, man kommt auch in Regionen, die man in den bisherigen Teilen nicht bereisen konnte. Das wäre doch sehr sehr interessant.



Ich denke das zumindest das bekannte tamriel komplett dabei sein wird.


----------



## coroc (27. Dezember 2012)

Das ist so, es wird den gesamten Kontinent umfassen.

Nachher werde ich dann auch den Sammelthread veröffentlichen 

Der Sammelthread steht 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/252699-sammelthread-elder-scrolls-online.html


----------



## coroc (23. Januar 2013)

*Update*

Man kann sich zur Beta anmelden:

http://de.signup.elderscrollsonline.com/


----------



## butter_milch (23. Januar 2013)

Schon gestern gemacht. Es gibt in der Spielewelt gerade nichts, was mich glücklicher machen würde als eine Einladung zur Beta


----------



## coroc (23. Januar 2013)

Bei mir auch. Vor allem, da ich spieletechnisch rumhönge, also nix hab, worauf ich richtig bock habe


----------



## coroc (27. Januar 2013)

Kleine Frage: Ist jemand für die Beta genommen worden? Ich würde mich über Erfahunrgsberichte freuen


----------



## Fexzz (27. Januar 2013)

Schicken die so fix schon Invites raus?! :o


----------



## coroc (27. Januar 2013)

Das stand was von 48h, in denen man die Einladung erhält, glaub ich...


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Wenn es stabil läuft, dann freue ich mich drauf. nix turnt mich mehr ab als nen spiel das nit flüssig läuft!


----------

